# [Diskussion] Welcher Film darf in eurer Filmsammlung nicht fehlen?



## xTc (13. August 2008)

Der Titel sagt alles. 

Welcher Film darf in keiner Sammlung fehlen? Sind es die guten alten *Star Wars* Filme? Die kultigen *James Bond* Filme oder gruseliges wie die *SAW-Reihe*?
Oder doch die *Bud Spencer* klassiker?!* Aber BITTE mit BEGRÜNDUNG!*

Sagt uns eure Lieblingsfilme und lasst uns eine Sammlung zusammenstellen bei der für jeden Geschmack etwas dabei ist....

Hier ein paar *"Highlights"* unserer User:


Der blutige Pfad Gottes
Gladiator
I, Robot
Shawn of the dead
Nur noch 60 Sekunden
Full Metal Jacket
From Dusk till Dawn
The Butterfly Effect
Black Hawk Down
Scarface
DOGMA
Texas Chainsaw Massacre
Cronicles of Riddick
Bad Boys 1
.....


*Bitte kein Spam, sonst schieben die Mods den Thread schneller in die Rumpelkiste als es mir lieb ist.*


----------



## Malkav85 (13. August 2008)

Monty Python Reihe 

und mein Favorit: The Boondock Saints - der blutige Pfad Gottes


----------



## Player007 (13. August 2008)

Star Wars gehört auf jeden Fall in die Filmsammlung 

Gruß


----------



## exa (13. August 2008)

die klassiker Star wars und Herr der Ringe dürfen nirgends fehlen, auch Fluch der Karibik muss eig mit rein...

nicht fehlen darf ebenfalls das meisterwerk Forrest Gump...

meine weiteren Favoriten:

Gladiator
Matrix
Sin City
die Insel
Batman Begins


lasst mich nachdenken, dann fallen mir noch mehr ein^^

wenn versionen gefragt sind, das schreib ich gern dazu^^


----------



## Malkav85 (13. August 2008)

Gladiator fand ich persönlich sehr langweilig. Zu lange Sequenzen und ein sehr träger Anfang.

Matrix und Sin City sind top 

Nicht fehlen darf außerdem noch: Pulp Fiction....der Tarantino Kultfilm überhaupt


----------



## rabensang (13. August 2008)

Für die ganz Kranken. 

Mann beisst Hund.

Is Lustig, Krank und pervers....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Player007 (13. August 2008)

Hab grad nochmal meine Filmesammlung durchgeguckt:

Transformers
Syriana
Die Insel
King Kong
Krieg der Welten
The Day after Tomorrow
I, Robot

Gruß


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2008)

Bei mir Alien 1 - 3.


----------



## f3rr1s (13. August 2008)

Matrix 1           Bester Film Ever!
Saw Reihe        eigtl auch aber kein Geld Grussel Factor hoch 10


----------



## exa (13. August 2008)

kann horror iwie nix abgewinnen, dann doch lieber hochspannender thriller!!!

btw: bourne trilogie darf auch nich fehlen...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (13. August 2008)

In meiner Lieblinsfilmsamlung sin SAW 1-4, Scarry Movie 1-4, Resident Evil 1-3, 28 Days Later und 28 Weks later.


----------



## xTc (13. August 2008)

_Ich füge ab und an mal ein paar von euch genannte Filme in meinen ersten Post unter *"Highlights"* hinzu._


Welche Filme auch nicht fehlen dürfen sind die _"Indianer Jones Filme"_. Ich finde Harrison Ford einfach fabelhaft. Ein wunderbarer Schauspiele den ich gern sehe.

Genau wie Nicolas Cage, _"Lord of War"_ oder _"Nur noch 60 Sekunden"_ um mal ein paar gute Film mit Ihm zu nennen.


Gruß


----------



## alkirk (13. August 2008)

Full Metal Jacket*!!!*
Stallingrad
Apocalyps Now
Final Fantasy
Star Wars

Gibt so viele Klassiker aber nur wenige die jeder unbedingt haben sollte


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. August 2008)

- High Fidelity
- Star Wars: Das Imperium schläg zurück
- Der Volltreffer
- Partyschreck
- From Dusk till Dawn
- Der rote Korsar


----------



## Gast3737 (14. August 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Genau wie Nicolas Cage, _"Lord of War"_ oder _"Nur noch 60 Sekunden"_ um mal ein paar gute Film mit Ihm zu nennen.
> 
> 
> Gruß


da hast du 9mm vergessen einer seiner Besten


----------



## RomeoJ (14. August 2008)

Nunja, ich mag die alten Filme von Jean-Claude van Damme...

da finde ich den besten den er jemals gedreht hat *Bloodsport...

*absoluter Kultfaktor...

Dann gefallen mir natürlich die Jackie Chan Filme..besonders Rush-Hour 1-3...

Ich liebe halt gute Kampfsportfilme und geniale Thriller...alla "_The Butterfly Effect_"....


----------



## schrotflinte56 (14. August 2008)

requiem for a dream

ein drogenfilm...mit unvergleichlicher atmosphäre

den darf man sich aber nich steif reinziehen, dann gibts voll den absturz

kann ich jedem nur wärmstens ans herz legen!


----------



## RomeoJ (14. August 2008)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> requiem for a dream
> 
> ein drogenfilm...mit unvergleichlicher atmosphäre
> 
> ...




Drogenfil...da ist für mich pers. *Trainspotting *absolut Kult...


----------



## schrotflinte56 (14. August 2008)

naja...auch nur weil der gross im kino war....

da is 
"fear and loathing las vegas"
 um einiges unterhaltsamer und "kultiger"


----------



## Adrenalize (14. August 2008)

rabensang schrieb:


> Für die ganz Kranken.
> 
> Mann beisst Hund.


Ein wunderbar rabenschwarzer Kunstfilm. Hab ihn seinerzeit auf Arte gesehen damals. 

Meine Favoriten:

Johnny Depp:
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas: Johnny Depp > all! 
Sleepy Hollow: Johnny und C. Ricciin einem Tim Burton Film. Wundervoll.
Charlie und die Scholokladenfabrik: Wieder Johnny, wieder Tim Burton 
Edward mit den Scherenhänden wäre auch noch so ein Kandidat.
Fluch der Karibik ist zwar mehr Blockbuster, aber auch sehr gut.

Christian Bale:
Equilibrium: Einer der besten Low Budget SciFi Filme!
The Machinist: Bale an den grenzen des Machbaren
American Psycho: Weil er kult ist.
Dark Knight: Batman ist endlich mal nicht peinlich. 

Sonstige: 
Fight Club: Genial (unbedingt 18er-Fassung schauen! )
Hero: Künstlerisch überiridischer Film mit Jet Li
Gone in 60 Seconds: Autos! 
Black Hawk Down: Auch moderne (Anti-)Kriegsfilme können episch sein.
Apocalypse now redux: Den Fluss entlang hinein in die Hölle
Full Metal Jacket: Vietnam ohne Schminke. Und wegen Gun. Sgt. Hartman.


----------



## heartcell (14. August 2008)

leg dich nicht mit Zohan an

der is voll geil.


----------



## Malkav85 (14. August 2008)

Wurde "American History X" schon genannt? Der Film ist echt hammer. War teilweise geschockt wie realitätsnah das alles dort ist.


----------



## nfsgame (14. August 2008)

Ich finde The DAy after Tomorrow und I'm Legend am besten. Weil die Filme einfach gut gemacht sind und gut abgemischten Sourround-Sound haben.


----------



## thecroatien (14. August 2008)

Also neben Star Wars, LOTR, Matrix,
hat noch keiner von euch Pulp Fiction erwähnt?
schämt euch
Außerdem gibts da auch noch scary Movie, 1-4 wobei die ersten beiden die besten sind....
Nur noch 60 Sekunden.......
Shawn of the dead^^( hab ich den jez richtig geschrieben?)
ICE AGE 1+1^^
und noc so viele mehr^^


gruß
AxeL


----------



## Malkav85 (14. August 2008)

"Lord of the Weed" darf auch net fehlen  

Hier mal der Trailer zu "Teil 2"


----------



## exa (14. August 2008)

der is geil, aber außer dem trailer in verschiedenen fassungen seit jahren nix... leider


----------



## Pokerclock (14. August 2008)

Ghost in the Shell 

John Carpenters Excape from New York (Die Klapperschlange)


----------



## xTc (14. August 2008)

> Shawn of the dead^^( hab ich den jez richtig geschrieben?)



Ist richtig. Au ja, der darf auch nicht fehlen. Der Film ist einfach klasse. Der Schauspieler ist super, die Rolle passt einfach zu Ihm und die Story ist einfach irre lustig. 

Ich finde, "_Ice Age_" und "_Ab durch die Hecke_" dürfen nicht fehlen.  Ice Age weil Otto das Tier so geil verkörpert. Und ab durch die Hecke ist einfach lustig.... *"Aber ich mag doch den Keks"*


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2008)

Dann würde ich mal LA Crash nennen. Ein klasse Streifen.


----------



## TheSomberlain (14. August 2008)

Black Hawk Down und Full Metal Jacket sind definitiv pflicht!

Was auch noch dazu gehört für Fans von Splatterfilmen: Ichi The Killer!


----------



## Joker (14. August 2008)

Der Pate 1-3 (absoluter Klassiker)
Casino
Godfellas
M.A.S.H (der Film, nicht die Serie)
Fight Club
Football Factory
Braveheart
natürlich noch die "Spencer & Hill Collection"


----------



## JimBeam (14. August 2008)

alle Fime von Bud Spencer & Terence Hill
alle Monty Python Filme
Crank
Memento
In China Essen sie Hunde
The Big Lebowski
Scarface


----------



## f3rr1s (15. August 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ghost in the Shell ....


Stimmt voll Vergessen der ist Super aber nur der 1 Teil der 2 ist nicht so der bringer 
Prinzessin mononoke !  und Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland ist auch super : aber das denn glaube ich nur was für Anime Fan´s


----------



## Pokerclock (15. August 2008)

f3rr1s schrieb:


> Stimmt voll Vergessen der ist Super aber nur der 1 Teil der 2 ist nicht so der bringer



Liegt daran, dass im zweiten Teil keine nackte Motoko mehr zu sehen ist, naja zumindest in der "Ursprungsform"

Ne Spaß beiseite, die Thematik des zweiten Teil ist wesentlich schwerer zu verstehen und zu analysieren. Der erste Teil war klar auf Identifikationsproblematik sowie digitale Welten und ihre Phänomene ausgelegt.

Der zweite Teil hatte einen komplexen Plot mit der Verschleppung von kleinen Kindern und dem Transfer von deren "kindlichen Ghost" in leblose Sexpuppen. Auch kein Thema, das jedem gefällt.

Das darüber hinaus "interpretierbare" war mir auch erst nach dem dritten, vierten gucken so langsam eingeleuchtet.


----------



## FicaFrio (15. August 2008)

Gesprengte Ketten

Wenn das noch einer kennt


----------



## Fransen (15. August 2008)

Football Factory
Shaun of the Dead
Alle Stirb-Langsam Teile
Nur noch 60 Sekunden
Oceans 11/12/13
Bourne Ultimatum
Bourne Verschwörung
I am Legend

Greeze
Fransen


----------



## heartcell (15. August 2008)

JimBeam schrieb:


> alle Fime von Bud Spencer & Terence Hill
> alle Monty Python Filme
> Crank
> Memento
> ...


ich sehe da hat jemand gescmack.
hast du schon nikotina gesehen?


----------



## for8 (15. August 2008)

300
Transporter 1+2
Welcome to the jungle
Der Soldat James Ryan
Inot the Blue
Jarhead
mhm ... muss mal noch ein bisschen überlegen


----------



## schrotflinte56 (15. August 2008)

Jin-Roh 
für die anime abteilung


----------



## JimBeam (15. August 2008)

heartcell schrieb:


> ich sehe da hat jemand gescmack.
> hast du schon nikotina gesehen?



Nein hab ich noch nicht, werd aber mal in der Videothek danach suchen.



> leg dich nicht mit Zohan an
> 
> der is voll geil.



Fand ich nicht so toll, hat meinen Humor irgendwie nicht getroffen.


----------



## Stormbringer (15. August 2008)

ganz wichtig in jeder dvd-sammlung: DOGMA.


----------



## Leopardgecko (16. August 2008)

Ist ja alles sehr Action- und Horror-lastig. 
Ich vermisse aber die Filme von Robert Rodriguez:
*El Mariachi
Desperado
Irgendwann in Mexico*
und natürlich *From Dusk till Dawn*!
Eine dermaßen überspitze Mischung aus Gewaltexzessen und rabenschwarzem Homor findet man selten.

Dann fällt mir da noch *Starship Troopers* ein. Berverly Hills 90210 meets Alien...einfach göttlicher Trash.

*Mad Max 1+2* gehören auch in jede Action-Sammlung.

*Full Metal Jacket* und *Im Westen nichts Neues* zeigen eindrucksvoll den Wahnsinn des Krieges.

Aber es gibt auch gute Filme ohne Getöse und Special Effects:
*Die fabelhafe Welt der Amélie
Tuvalu
Der große Diktator
*
In der Musikfilmbteilung dürfen 3 Filme nicht fehlen:
*The Rocky Horror Picture Show 
Blues Brothers
Straßen in Flammen

*Für die Anime-Sammlung empfehle ich:*
Jin-Roh
Prinzessin Mononoke

*


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. August 2008)

Meine DVD Sammlung besteht zur Zeit leider nur aus:
I am Legend
American Pie 1-5  (Fanboy )
Scary Movie 1
Texas Chainsaw Massacre

Naja... ich spiele lieber als mich mit Filmen berieseln zu lassen!


----------



## Rhenus (16. August 2008)

Die " Babylon 5 " Serie.
Tolle Story
Genial durchgezogener roter Faden, komplexe tiefgründige Charaktere, die sich im Verlauf der Serie weiterentwickeln bzw sich verändern.
Parallelen zu Problemen der heutigen Zeit.


----------



## TALON-ONE (16. August 2008)

*Saving Private Ryan* - Tom Hanks in Hochform
*Black Hawk Down* - einfach der Beste, da gibt´s volles Pfund für die Amis
*Pitch Black* - einer der stärksten SciFi und
*Cronicles of Riddick* - gute SciFi Action, sowie
*The Fast and the Furious* - Vin Diesel eben...
*Black Rain* - Mike Douglas in seiner besten Rolle
*Star Ship Troopers* - nur in der FSK18 Uncut
*Into the Blue *- Jessica Alba als "Wassernixe"
*Point Break (Gefährliche Brandung)* - Klasse Action Krimi mit Keanu Reeves, Patrick Swayze, Gary Busey,  Regie: Kathryn Bigelow. Super Kameraführung, tolle Bilder.
*Meine Braut, ihr Vater und Ich* - zum Brüllen, Ben Stiller und Robert DeNiro im Clinch


----------



## Fransen (16. August 2008)

TALON-ONE schrieb:


> *Black Hawk Down* - einfach der Beste, da gibt´s volles Pfund für die Amis
> 
> *The Fast and the Furiuos* - Vin Diesel eben...



Die beiden habe ich bei mir doch glatt vergessen.
Vor allem Black Hawk Down ist für mich Kult.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (18. August 2008)

Was nicht fehlen darf:

Hot Shots 1 & 2
weil das so schöner, gut gemachter Slpstick ist, mit sehr vielen gut gemachten Parodien.

Loaded Weapon 1 : das Gleiche wie oben sau lustig, zudem viele berühmte (orginal) Schauspieler. Eine Parodie auf Lethal Weapon und einige andere.

Spaceballs: sehr gute low budget Parodie auf Starwars und andere Science Fiction Filme

Bubble Boy: (gibt´s leider nicht in Deutschland auf DVD) sehr bissiger Humor und sehr kurzweilig.

Staatfsfeind Nr.1: Will Smith in Hochform, spannend, gut gemacht und kurzweilig

Star Trek IV "Zurück in die Gegenwart": weit hergeholte Story aber höchst amüsant und interessant umgesetzt. Zudem gut eingebaute Kritik auf die Menschen und deren heutige Verhaltensweisen.

Independence Day: obwohl sehr patriotisch amerikansch angehaucht ein fantastischer Film, sowohl von der Story, Umsetzung und den Effekten her.

MFG


----------



## Fifadoc (18. August 2008)

hmmm, meine sammlung ist nicht ganz klein, aber ganz wichtig sind:

Der Pate 1-3
Die 9 Pforten
Omen 1-3

sicher noch mehr, aber die fallen wir grad nicht ein


----------



## Elkhife (18. August 2008)

The Punisher darf auch nich fehlen. Das ist mal ein "Superheld" der nicht so einen auf Gutmensch macht wie die meisten anderen. 
Sehr zu empfehlen ist auch Sin City weil irgendwie real aber doch fantasy und der Stil ist außergewöhnlich.


----------



## Stormbringer (20. August 2008)

wichtige filmchen in jeder comedy-sammlung

- ferris macht blau
- indianer von cleveland
- fletch der troublemaker


----------



## Adrenalize (20. August 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> wichtige filmchen in jeder comedy-sammlung


Ich hab noch die Ace Ventura Filme. Da steh ich total drauf wie Jim Carrey da abgeht in der rolle. Vor allem der Zweite im Urwald, wo er aus dem Arsch seines Blech-Rhinos kriecht ober es ihm immer hochkommt, wenn er aus nem Guanobecher trinkt. 

Totaler Nonsens, aber irgendwie superlustig!


----------



## STSLeon (20. August 2008)

Bei darf vieles nicht fehlen:

American History X 
Fight Club
Black Hawk Down
Gladiator
Trainspotting
Bad Boys 1
I am legend
Batman Begins
Departed


----------



## xTc (20. August 2008)

So, ich habe im ersten Post mal die Liste "_*geupdatet*_". 

So langsam nimmt die Sammlung Form an und es ist auch für jeden was dabei. Weitere Vorschläge sind natürlich willkommen.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2008)

Habt ihr nicht den Duke vergessen?

Die Edelwestern mit John Wayne. Da gibts doch einige.

Außerdem:
Der Mann, der Liberty Valance erschoss (genialer James Stewart)

Welcher Film auch nicht fehlen darf: Der Clou mit Robert Redford und Paul Newman


----------



## Whoosaa (21. August 2008)

Ich persoehnlich fand "Bad Boys 1" nicht so gut, was aber meiner Meinung nach auf keinen Fall fehlen darf:


Bad Boys 2 - habe ich schon mindestens 10 mal gesehen, einfach herrlich lustig, cool und actionreich... auch wenn die Storyelemente eher im Hintergrund stehen.

Der Soldat James Ryan - Ich glaube dazu muss man nicht viel sagen. Erschreckend, fesselnd und mit dem gewissen Etwas.

Der mit dem Wolf tanzt - Es gibt glaube ich keinen besseren Film, der sich mit der Eroberung des Westens von Amerika durch den "Weissen Mann" auseinandersetzt.
Extra: Man muss einfach mindestens einmal eine David Letterman-Show gesehen haben - der Typ ist der Hammer.


----------



## TALON-ONE (22. August 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Habt ihr nicht den Duke vergessen?
> 
> Die Edelwestern mit John Wayne. Da gibts doch einige.
> 
> ...



Wenn schon Western dann

*3:10 to Yuma* -  Russell Crowe, Christian Bale, Logan Lerman
*Open Range* - Robert Duvall, Kevin Costner, Annette Bening
*Cold Mountain* - Jude Law, Nicole Kidman, Renée Zellweger
*Young Guns* - Emilio Estevez, Kiefer Sutherland, Lou Diamond Phillips

Ich mag die etwas atypischen Western


----------



## OMD (22. August 2008)

hab zwar jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen

aber bei mir dürfte in meiner DVD-Sammlung die "der Pate" Trilogy nicht fehlen das sind filme die man immer und immer wieder gucken kann

das ist für mich einer der wichtigsten und viele andere wurden ja schon erwähnt

aber Pulp Fiction und Reservoir Dogs sind auch nicht zu vergessen

gruß OMD


----------



## Pokerclock (22. August 2008)

Also bei Western hätte ich *High Noon (12 Uhr Mittags)*

Der darf eigentlich nicht fehlen bei den klassischen Western


----------



## Xerver (24. August 2008)

Was nich fehlen darf ist:

-Lucky number slevin
-Chuck und Larry
-Grandmas Boy
-leon der profi
-Idiocrazy
-Superbad
-The girl next Door

glaub der rest wurde schon gesagt


----------



## rob21 (24. August 2008)

Die "Der Pate Trilogie" wobei mir der erste und zweite am besten gefallen, dann die Herr der Ringe Filme in der SEE, sowie viele andere die ich vergessen hab.


----------



## bobby (24. August 2008)

starship troopers
riddick
babylon 5
alien vs predator
die anderen hundert will ich nicht mehr aufzählen


----------



## exa (24. August 2008)

manchmal erschreckend was bei manchen topfilme sind...

ich mein zb scary movie is was um keine telenovela gucken zu müssen, aber das top teil, das unbedingt im schrank stehen muss??? ne danke


----------



## HowDee (24. August 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach sind Top- Filme:

1.) Fight Club (Atmosphäre und Tiefgang meiner Meinung nach unerreicht)
2.) Sin City (einfach gut gemacht)
3.) Lost Highway
4.) Mulholland Drive
4.) In China essen Sie Hunde 1+2 /-> Old Men in new cars (einfach superwitzig)
5.) Transformers (fand als Kind die Zeichentrickserie schon Super. Der Film erfüllt meine Erwartungen)
6.) Underworld (Ich steh auf Vampirfilme )


----------



## fritzzz (24. August 2008)

L.A. Crash
Se7en
Forrest Gump


----------



## AttAx (24. August 2008)

Bourne Trilogie
Star Wars


----------



## klefreak (24. August 2008)

Ruby und Quentin

ein Genial komischer Film


----------



## EGThunder (26. August 2008)

Herr der Ringe Trilogie
Bad Boys 1 + 2
Alien 1-4
Blade Trilogie
SAW 1-4

EG


----------



## p1t (31. August 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach dürfen in keiner Sammlung Fehlen:


Star Wars (alle Teile)
Herr der Ringe Triology
Der Pate 1-3
Stirb Langsam 1 - 4.0 (einfach nur Geil!)
Bourne Triology
Lucky#Slevin
Departed - Unter Feinden 
Casino
Thirteen Days (find ich voll Spannend)
Men in Black
Independence Day
The Rock
Lord of War
Blood Diamond

Generell gefallen mir Filme von Jerry Bruckheimer sehr gut


----------



## TBrain (1. September 2008)

Das gehört auf jeden Fall in die Filmsammlung:



Der Pate 1-3
Pulp Fiction
2001 - Odyssee im Weltraum
Fargo
Boogie Nights
The big Lebowski
Zurück in die Zukunft
Indiana Jones
und nocheinmal der Pate 1-3 (falls den anderen DVDs mal was zustoßen sollte )


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. September 2008)

exa schrieb:


> manchmal erschreckend was bei manchen topfilme sind...
> 
> ich mein zb scary movie is was um keine telenovela gucken zu müssen, aber das top teil, das unbedingt im schrank stehen muss??? ne danke



Sind halt viele Kiddis hier *duck und wech*


----------



## Pokerclock (1. September 2008)

Falling Down - Ein ganz normaler Tag

mit Micheal Douglas als durchgedrehter, hitzegeplagter Psycho-Familienvater mit Killerkommando-Potenzial und verdrehten Gerechtigkeitssinn.

Erst letztes gesehen auf Kabel 1. Ein genialer Film!


----------



## kays (2. September 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Falling Down - Ein ganz normaler Tag
> 
> mit Micheal Douglas als durchgedrehter, hitzegeplagter Psycho-Familienvater mit Killerkommando-Potenzial und verdrehten Gerechtigkeitssinn.
> 
> Erst letztes gesehen auf Kabel 1. Ein genialer Film!



Da stimme ich dir zu, und da wir gerade bei "Dougles" sind

Mein absoluter Favorit ist 20 000 Meilen unter dem Meer mit Kirk Dougles und James Mason. Erscheinungsjahr 1954  zwar etwas vor meiner zeit aber muß man gesehen haben (Nach einem Roman von Jules Verne)

Dann würde es so weiter gehen:

Jurassik Park (alle Teile)
Indiana Jones Reihe
The Big Lebowski
Der mit dem Wolf tanzt


----------



## TALON-ONE (3. September 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> wichtige filmchen in jeder comedy-sammlung
> 
> - ferris macht blau
> - indianer von cleveland
> - fletch der troublemaker



Die Cleveland Indians is´n Kracher, Charlie Sheen der Brüller 

Ich vermisse hier noch die french connection, z.B.Filme von Luc Besson oder mit dem besten french Import Jean Reno z.B.
*Das 5.Element* - abgedrehter SciFi Trash mit Bruce Willis, Milla Jovovich und dem exzellenten Gary Oldman
*The Transporter* - der 2te Teil leider Kinderkacke
*Leon der Profi* - einfach Kult
*Ronin - *Top Action mit Jean Reno und Robert deNiro
*Die purpurnen Flüsse* - Teil 2 leider auch etwas schwächer
*Das Imperium der Wölfe* - Jean Reno, auch top 
*Pakt der Wölfe* - u.a. Marc Dacascos, historisch belegtes Gruselspektakel, muß sich nicht vor Hollywood verstecken.

Gerade die french Productions mit den locations in Südfrankreich rund um Nizza haben ihren ganz eigenen Charme


----------



## Fabi-O (16. September 2008)

Also,ich wunder mich, dass *Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod* noch nicht genannt wurde, der Film ist eine perfekte Komposition.
Des weiteren sollten aber die Filme von *Stanley Kubrick* nicht fehlen, denn dieser Mann nutzt(e) das Medium Film so, wie Büchner, Schiller und Co. das Theater. Filme, die einfach eine plumpe Aussage haben, wenig in die Tiefe gehen, mögen einen zwar unterhalten, aber was bringt einem das Filmgucken denn dann bitte? Bis zum Tod hat man eh zu wenig Zeit.


----------



## push@max (16. September 2008)

Bei mir auf keinen Fall die Zurück In Die Zukunft Box und die Indiana Jones Teile.


----------



## LionelHudz (16. September 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Perlen (und Lieblinsfilme) aus meiner DVD Sammlung:

Dobermann
Predator 1 (natürlich SPIO/JK)
Blade Runner
2001-Odyssee im Weltraum
Mike Mendez Killer's
Meet the Feebles
Blade Runner
Total Recall (mein Favorit)

usw., könnte ewig weitermachen


----------



## nfsgame (17. September 2008)

Also bei mir darf auch auf keinem Fall "das Fünfte Element" und die Jurassic Park Reihe in der Sammlung fehlen.

Die Filme muss man sich mal mit nem guten Soundsystem (Teufel Theater 5) und nem guten Bildwiedergabegerät (Pioneer Plasma) anhören/angucken.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (17. September 2008)

Ähm Star Wars! was auch sonst...sonst noch Gladiator und Simpsons


----------



## boss3D (17. September 2008)

> The Fast And The Furious
> 2 Fast 2 Furious
> The Fast And the Furious: Tokyo Drift 
> Miami Vice  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Whoosaa (18. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> > The Fast And The Furious
> > 2 Fast 2 Furious
> > The Fast And the Furious: Tokyo Drift
> > Miami Vice
> ...



Jop, sind auf jeden Fall gut.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (21. September 2008)

Matrix-Trilogie^^

Herr der Ringe Trilogie

und FdK Trilogie^^

greetz....


----------



## ReNeY (26. September 2008)

HipHop Hood
How High
Malibus Most wanted 

wie ich solche Filme liebe 


kennt ihr noch so sinnlose Filme wie die ich aufgelistet habe?


----------



## Fabi-O (27. September 2008)

ReNeY schrieb:


> HipHop Hood
> How High
> Malibus Most wanted
> 
> ...



Hrm, Hot Shots?


----------



## fiumpf (27. September 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Welcher Film darf in keiner Sammlung fehlen?



Alien Quadrilogy


----------



## Stormbringer (29. September 2008)

paul newmann ist tot. 
in ermangelung eines besseren topics möchte ich euch einen artikel zu lesen geben: Herz, Talent und Sex-Appeal - Kultur - DerWesten


----------



## heartcell (29. September 2008)

Falling Down mit Michael Dougles


----------



## Medina (29. September 2008)

Spaceballs
Die Verrückte Geschichte der Zeit

Beide von Mel Brooks....einfach ein genialer Kerl


----------



## Chris (29. September 2008)

Hi,...Pitch Black und Riddick,Hancock.Bin halt nen scifi Fan wo   der Steifen auch mal lustig sein darf .


----------



## Schnitzel (29. September 2008)

Das Boot hat mich schon vor über 20 Jahren 3 Abende ans Fernsehen gefesselt.


----------



## potzblitz (30. September 2008)

*Krieg der Welten* sehr beängstigend nicht nur im Radio


----------



## heartcell (30. September 2008)

The last Unicorn^^
fehlt zumindest nicht bei mir,
bin sehr sensibel^^


----------



## heartcell (30. September 2008)

Medina schrieb:


> Spaceballs
> Die Verrückte Geschichte der Zeit
> 
> Beide von Mel Brooks....einfach ein genialer Kerl


dem kann ich nur zustimmen (beide sehr klasse)
loaded weapon 1


----------



## taks (1. Oktober 2008)

Skin Walkers
Wächter der Nacht
Snatch
Bube Dame König Gras
uvm...


----------



## marwin756 (4. Oktober 2008)

Mein Partner mit der kalten Schnauze 
Im Prinzip Teil 1 & 2,Teil 3 ist so,....naja....


----------



## Jeff (24. Oktober 2008)

ich bin ein horrorfan!
aber nur die aus den 80zigern
die"NIGHTMARE ON ELM STREET"reihe
    "FREITAG DER 13."
    "HELLRAISER"
    "TANZ DER TEUFEL"(naja der ist ja eigentlich ne komödie)


----------



## exa (24. Oktober 2008)

keine sorge, aus dem alter wächst du auch noch raus, und dann schaust du anspruchsvolle filme^^


----------



## Löschzwerg (24. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt viel zu viele gute Filme um mich jetzt auf ein paar zu fixieren, zumal meine Lieblingsfilme immer mal wieder wechseln.

Aber ich weiß welcher Film demnächst dazu kommt: BURN AFTER READING 

Brad Pitt als Chad Feldheimer, die Rolle muss man einfach lieben. Wirklich gut gespielt.


----------



## adler93 (24. Oktober 2008)

Herr der Ringe sollte nie fehlen einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten außer Starwars ist fast noch besser^^.


----------



## Zeimean (13. November 2009)

Der Clou
Herr der Ringe Triologie
Leben des Brain


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. November 2009)

Da ich ein großer Fan von bombastischen Actionfilmen bin:

Transformers/ Transformers - die Rache
Stirb Langsam 1 - 4.0
Star Wars
Fluch der Karibik
Indipendence Day
The Day after Tomorrow
Herr der Ringe
Resident Evil 1-3
Land/Dawn of (the) Dead
uvm.


----------



## Two-Face (13. November 2009)

Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod (glaube ich der erste Film, den ich gesehen habe)
Die STAR-WARS-Filme (Original und remastered)
Die DER HERR DER RINGE-Filme (Special Extended Edition natürlich)
Matrix-Reihe (wobei, eigentlich bloß der erste Teil)
Terminator-Reihe
Citizen Kane
Der Dritte Mann
Trainspotting
Alle Batman, Superman, X-Men und sämtliche Verfilmungen von jedem Comic, den ich früher gelesen habe
Das Schweigen der Lämmer
Sieben
Psycho
Stirb Langsam-Reihe
James Bond-Reihe
Blade Runner
Men in Black
Independence Day
Der Soldat James Ryan
Black Hawk Down
Platoon
Star-Trek-Filme
Jurassic Park-Reihe
Rambo-Reihe
Rocky-Reihe
Der mit dem Wolf tanzt
8 Mile
Pulp Fiction
Reservoir Dogs
Der Pate-Reihe
Good Fellas
...denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun
Die nackte Kanone
Alien-Reihe
Forrest Gump
American Beauty
Fight Club
Hängt ihn höher, die Dollar-Filme, Dirty Harry und mehrere weitere Western mit Clint Eastwood
Indiana Jones-Reihe
Disney's Fluch der Karibik
Panzerkreuzer Potemkin: Das Jahr 1905
Eigentlich jede Menge Klassiker, die man als Filmfan gesehen haben sollte


----------



## feivel (13. November 2009)

Sämtliche Tim Burton Filme, va. :

Edward mit den Scherenhänden
Beetlejuice
Sweeney Todd
Corpse Bride
Nightmare before Christmas


Planet der Affen Box
Alien
The Machinist
Requiem for a dream
Trainspotting
Batman the dark knight
Die Turtles 1 und 2 XD
Das Parfüm
Star Wars


----------



## Radagis (14. November 2009)

Einige sind ja schon genannt wurden.
Adriano Celentano Filme. 
Hot Shots 1+2,
die ganzen Mel Brooks Filme 
Brave Heart, der schmale Grad, 
Apokalypse Now Redux, 
Full Metal Jacket,
und viele mehr


----------



## Gehsi (14. November 2009)

Wenn man auf Makaberen Humor steht auf jeden
-Thursday
-Verry bad things


----------



## RapToX (14. November 2009)

falling down und from dusk till dawn

und noch viele mehr...


----------



## Xrais (14. November 2009)

-Terminator Reihe
-Alien Reihe
-Rocky Reihe
-Predator 1&2
-Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt
-Tanz der Teufel Reihe

wie man sieht alles schon ziemlich alt den der neuere schmock ist zwar technisch etwas besser nur finde ich davon fast alles nur einmal schaubar


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (14. November 2009)

ganz klar Transformers 1&2

und halt noch alles was ein(en) ähnlichen Sound und Bild hat


----------



## -Sirius- (14. November 2009)

In meiner Sammlung fehlt auf gar keinen fall.

1. City Hunter mit Jacky Chan
2. Meine Name ist Nobody & Nobody ist der Größte
3. Ocean´s Eleven Reihe
4. Taxi Qu4drilogie
5. X- Men Quadrilogy
6. Lethal Weapon Reihe


----------



## Naitsabes (15. November 2009)

Ich kenne einige Filme, die nirgends fehlen dürfen, leider besitze ich nicht viele von denen 


- Star Wars I-VI [Vor allem in III wird George W. Bush kritisiert!]
- Indiana Jones
- Rambo
- Stirb Langsam
- I, Robot
- Krieg der Welten
- Pirates of the Caribbean
- einige James Bond
- Spider Man [sollte auch nirgendwo fehlen]
- Auf der Flucht [sollte man zumindest mal gesehen haben]
- Lord of War [eine der wenigen Filme mit wahrer Geschichte der gut ist]
- Black Hawk Down
- Independence Day
- The Day after Tomorrow
- Top Gun 
- Terminator
- Star Trek
- Harry Potter 
- Ice Age 
- Herr der Ringe
- Lethal Weapon
- Das Leben des Bryan 
- das Boot
- Bourne
- Men in Black
- Gladiator
- Der Soldat James Ryan
- Nur noch 60 Sekunden
- Transporter
- ...

Mir fallen atm keine weiteren ein, aber da gibt es noch einige 

*bei Trilogien o.ä. immer alle Teile, wenn nicht explizit nur ein paar genannt werden


----------



## Agr9550 (15. November 2009)

mein absoluter lieblingsfilm
Battle ROYAL (vietnam version restlichen sind geschnitten selbst u.s )
freitag der 13te 1-10
Stirb Langsam 1 - 3
Dawn of Dead


----------



## DMA (15. November 2009)

Ich hab bei Filmen kein lieblings Genre, aber trotzdem gibt's einfach gute Filme:

Stirb Langsam (1-4)
Forrest Gump,
Geschenkt ist noch zu teuer,
Spiel ohne Regeln,
Pulp Fiction


----------



## ruf!o (15. November 2009)

So, hier mal meine Filme:

Der Blutige Pfad Gottes
Der Pate (Trilogie)
Fight Club
Scarface
Good Fellas
Herr der Ringe Trilogie
Fluch der Karibik Trilogie
American Beauty
X-Men Quadrilogie
Bourne Trilogie
Transformes 1+2
300
96 Hours
Simpsons Der Film
Stirb Langsam Quadrilogie

Fehlen bestimmt noch ein paar. Sollten die mir noch einfallen werden die reineditiert


----------



## Low (15. November 2009)

Herr der Ringe Trilogie

Die ersten beiden Teile fande ich am besten. Beim dritten haben sie zuviel gekämpft. Und massen Schlachten finde ich nicht ganz so toll. Ab den "Geistern" (oder was das für dinger waren), wurde der Film langweiliger.


----------



## A3000T (15. November 2009)

Wag the Dog
Bad Taste
The Feebles


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (15. November 2009)

Schulmädchenreport Teil 1-10


----------



## n0stradamus (15. November 2009)

Independence Day
Blues Brother
Planet Earth
Alles James Bonds
Star Wars
und natürlich...
Die SIMPSONS


----------



## Bu11et (15. November 2009)

Ich habe ebenfals keine Festen Favoriten, weil ich mir gerne vieles noch mal anschaue. Aber die hier hab ich zummindestens auf DVD Special/Colector/Limited Edition:

Blade Trilogie
Underworld Trilogie
Pitchplack/Chronicles of Riddick
Wanted
Transformers
Iron Man

Und und und...


----------



## Radagis (15. November 2009)

Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod
Black Hawk Down
Letters of Iwo Jima
Dune die erste Verfilmung
Willow
13. Krieger
Ben Hur, Spatacus
Flucht ins 21. Jahrhundert
Haus am See
Fight Club
der Ausnahnmezustand
mein Name ist Nobody
u.a.


----------



## NuVeon (4. Januar 2010)

also bei mir isses die chevy chase filme mit den griswolds ... das sind einfach die besten filme die es gibt  ...


----------



## psyphly (9. Januar 2010)

Es war einmal in Amerika
Casino
Scarface (FSK18)
Donnie Brasco
Blow
City Hall
Wall Street
Falling Down
Pulp Fiction
Carlitos Way (mit Pacino)
Untouchables
Loriots gesammelte Werke
Adams Äpfel, In China essen sie Hunde, Pusher 1+2, Dänische Delikatessen
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
Fight Club
Jackie Brown
12 Monkeys
LA Crash
American Beauty
Goodfellas

sind meine favoriten


----------



## Mister HighSetting (9. Januar 2010)

Der Herr der Ringe alle drei Teile in der Special Extended Version


----------



## psyphly (9. Januar 2010)

ja, Herr der Ringe ist schon was besonderes. Wenn man das mal mit dem ganzen pro7 blockbuster 08/15 actionplastik einheitsbrei vergleicht, bleibt einem der Film wirklich für eine lange Zeit in Erinnerung. Wirklich sehr beeindruckendes Kino, der Streifen. Der schlechteste Film den ich seit langem gesehen habe, ist übrigens 2012. Der Film war so dämlich, dass es weh tat.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (9. Januar 2010)

HdR SEE 
Gladiator 
Band of Brothers 
Flags of our Fathers & Letters from Iwo Jima 
Apocalypto 
...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Januar 2010)

Lost in Translation
Vanilla Sky
Inglorious Basterds
Berlin Calling
Juno
Léon - Der Profi
Sieben Jahre in Tibet


----------



## Mister HighSetting (9. Januar 2010)

2012 wollte ich sehen habs aber nicht geschafft. Ist er wirklich so schlecht? Ich meine die Effekte sind sicherlich top das sieht mann ja schon im Trailer.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Januar 2010)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> 2012 wollte ich sehen habs aber nicht geschafft. Ist er wirklich so schlecht? Ich meine die Effekte sind sicherlich top das sieht mann ja schon im Trailer.



Die Effekte sind wirklich top..da kann man nicht meckern, aber der rest des Films ist wirklich schlecht, dazu hier mal ein Review welches ich in einem anderen Forum gepostet habe:



> hmm...was soll man zu dem Film sagen?! Also für Fans des Hollywood-Bombast-Kinos ist er allererste Sahne. Special-Effects wohin das Auge schaut, so grandios hat man die Erde wohl noch nie untergehen sehen. Viel mehr hat der Film dann aber leider auch nicht zu bieten. Die Story ist ziemlich...sagen wir mal an den Haaren herbei gezogen...einem ernsthaften Wissenschaftler dürften sich die Fingernägel aufrollen.
> Die Charaktere....joa, die selben wie in jedem Hollywood-Katastrophen-Film. Da wäre der in Scheidung lebende Vater der zum Held wird und so seine Familie zurück bekommt, der Präsident der in einer Gott- und Vaterland lobenden Rede zum Volk spricht, seine hübsche Tochter, der vorhersagende Wissenschaftler, der böse Chef des Krisenstabes, ein Milliardär, der erkennen muss, dass Geld nicht alles ist...also alles nix neues und dazu eher durchschnittlich schauspielerisch umgesetzt. Gegen Ende fing der Film dann langsam an mich zu nerven...es war einfach zu viel von allem. Zu viele sterbende Helden deren Ableben immer wieder von Musik begleitet wird die versucht von mal zu mal dramatischer zu klingen...zu viele Haarscharf-Situationen, zu viel Pathos, zu viele Katastrophen...in anderen Filmen staunt man, wenn eine Stadt untergeht, hier wird es zur Routine und mit der Zeit leider langweilig. Am Ende darf dann natürlich auch der gehobene Zeigefinger nicht fehlen:
> 
> Afrika wurde tektonisch angehoben und ist, außer dem Himalaya, das einzig übrig gebliebene Land, so dass die geretteten Menschen der westlichen Zivilisation in der dritten Welt einen Neuanfang machen können, kennt man irgendwie schon aus The Day after Tomorrow
> ...


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. Januar 2010)

Der Ton war zu laut? Habe ich noch nie erlebt, der ist meistens viel zu leise. Oft ist die Werbung davor lauter


----------



## Xion4 (9. Januar 2010)

Ganz klar Bad Boys I, genauso wie die Lethal Weapon Reihe. Dieser Action Slapstick ist einfach nur genial.

Ich denke aber auch ein Film wie Mindhunters mit LL Cool J ist eine Super Ergänzung.

Warum diese Filme: Ich denke Filme wie Bad Boys oder Lethal Weapon sind einfach durch witzige Dialoge, schwarzen Humor, und das an den Pranger stellen von Vorurteilen unschlagbar.

Mindhunters halte ich für nen sehr spannenden Film, welcher sich nicht im Vorfeld verrät. Naja, an einer Stelle schon, aber das ist mir auch erst beim zweiten Mal aufgefallen.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Januar 2010)

Der Blutige Pfad Gottes, Silent Hill .


----------



## Rakyr (15. Januar 2010)

Der Herr der Ringe 1-3 SEE
Fluch der Karibik 1-3
Spider Man 1-3
Fast & Furios 1 und 4 (aber hab eh alle 4)
Das 5. Element
Serenity (inkl Firefly)
Transformers 1
Alexander der Große
Gladiator

und ganz besonders:

Brügge sehen... und sterben?

und später natürlich noch Avatar, wenns herausen is.


----------



## exa (15. Januar 2010)

bei avatar kommt man schon ins grübeln, ob man sich nicht gleich 3D Equipment anschafft, mich hat es vollends überzeugt, obwohl die Leinwand etwas zu klein war, der abrupte Bruch der Illusion am Rand hat den Spass etwas geschmälert!

ein Kuppelkino a la IMAX wäre da halt besser... und im Heimkino eine dementsprechende Leinwand mit min 2,50 und relativ geringem Abstand... oder eben eine ordentliche Videobrille... aber bis die ne ordentlicche Auflösung haben dauerts noch, und bei entsprechender Qualität genauso teuer wie ein Heimkino


----------



## dadstaxi (19. Januar 2010)

Oceans 11 und 13


----------



## Knutowskie (27. Januar 2010)

ich persönlich empfinde fear&loathing in las vegas und die cheech and chong reihe als ein muss für jeden sammler*g* is echt geil... aso blow is da auch gut und half-baked...


----------



## rytme (27. Januar 2010)

Aufjedenfall Sin City, The Spirit, Watchmen, Awake und natürlich die ganze Bud Spencer & Terence Hill Reihe


----------



## feivel (27. Januar 2010)

einige Tim Burton Filme: Nightmare before Christmas, Beetlejuice, Edward mit den Scherenhänden, 
Sweeney Todd, Corpse Bride,..usw.

Requiem for a dream, Trainspotting,
boah...es gibt noch soviele


----------



## K-putt (28. Januar 2010)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas , Inglorious Bastards , Fight Club , Matrix Trilogie , Das Fünfte Element und vllt noch Forrenst Gump  .
mehr fählt mir gerade nicht ein ^^


----------



## Knutowskie (28. Januar 2010)

Die Doku "Cocaine Cowboys" ist auch sehr zu empfehlen...


----------



## K-putt (29. Januar 2010)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Die Doku "Cocaine Cowboys" ist auch sehr zu empfehlen...


Doku's   gibt 2 Teile 
und die sind wirklich sehr zu empfehlen , auch wenn man sich nicht für drogen interessiert ^^


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (29. Januar 2010)

In jeder Sammlung darf nicht fehlen:

-Batman Begins/Dark Knight
-Iron Man 
-Shoot ´Em Up
-Band of Brothers
-Soldat James Ryan
-Gladiator

Das sind alles Top Filme/Serien die einfach nur Bildgewaltig und Action Reich sind.
Wie ich immer sage "Popcorn Filme", Gehirn abschalten und genießen!^^


----------



## mr.hellgate (29. Januar 2010)

Eindeutig darf NICHT fehlen:

-JARHEAD
-Die Simpsons - Der Film
-Sin City
-Crank
-Tokyo Drift

MfG Mr.Hellgate


----------



## Nomad (29. Januar 2010)

auf jeden fall: 300!!
dann noch :
-fast&furious 
-jarhead (danke mr.hellgate, ich hatte den namen vergessen, jetzt kann ich ihn mir holen!)
-full metal jacket
-transformers 1&2


----------



## exa (30. Januar 2010)

ein Film der neuerdings meiner Meinung nach nicht fehlen darf:

wall-e

ist einfach mal was anderes, beeindruckend, mit wie wenig Dialog man einen Abendfüllenden Film drehen kann, der noch dazu so gut einer Maschine Emotionen mitgibt!


----------



## Dustin91 (30. Januar 2010)

A History Of Violence, ein brutales Meisterwerk
Se7en, einfach ein guter, extrem spannender Thriller
The Hurt Locker, zusammen mit Jarhead und Black Hawk Down einer der besten Kriegsfilme
The Punisher, für manche zu stupide, ich finde den Film genial
No Country For Old Men, überzeugt einfach in allen Punkten
Shooter, geile Action, auch wenn ein wenig unrealistisch
Four Brothers, geiles Action-Drama, Mark Wahlberg in Höchstform


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2010)

Da fällt mir spontan ein:

Snatch- Schweine und Diamanten
Bube, Dame, König, Gras
The Hurt Locker
The Matrix
Jagd auf roter Oktober
Black Hawk Down
Fluch der Karibik


----------



## XSilence (24. März 2010)

Butterfly Effect
Donnie Darko
Fluch der Karibik 1+2


----------



## Woohoo (24. März 2010)

Spontan fallen mir folgende Filme ein:

Shining
Der Pianist
Zurück in die Zukunft
Clockwork Orange
Des Teufels General
Die letzte Nacht des Boris Gruschenko
Donnie Darko
Fear and loathing in Las Vegas
Gegen die Wand
Hero
Path of Glory
Lemon Tree
Schachnovelle
Sleeper
The Deer Hunter
The Fountain
Thomas Crown ist nicht zu fasssen (Original)
Dr. Seltsam oder wie ich begann die Bombe zu lieben
Waltz with Bashir
uvm......


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (24. März 2010)

Mittlerweile muss ich sagen ,dass Lost nicht fehlen darf! 
Die ersten 2 Staffeln waren sehr gut - bis auf einzelne Schwächen.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. März 2010)

JEDER Pixar Film darf in der Filmsammlung nicht fehlen!


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. März 2010)

Für Besitzer einer potenten Heimkinoanlage und Fans der Zertörung: *2012 *


----------



## Mewtos (26. März 2010)

Bud Spencer klassiker sollten in irgendeiner Form in der Filsammlung sein. 
So schöne Prügelszenen gibt es in heutigen filmen nicht mehr, dort
kämpft man noch richtig^^

Achja, noch gaaanz wichtig ist die Verfilmung von Mortal Combat,alleine schon wegen dem Soundtrack XD

Ein MUSS


----------



## Genzemann (27. März 2010)

Auch immer wieder geil:
- Simpsons Film
- alle Futurama Filme

und ernsthaft:
- Stardust
- Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
- V for Vendetta


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2010)

Also unbedingt "Männer die auf Ziegen starren"


----------



## stefan.net82 (31. März 2010)

Avatar!


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2010)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. März 2010)

- Crank  1-2
- The Transporter 1-3 
- American Pie ^^ 

Und noch viele viele mehr xD


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2010)

Scrubs


----------



## Professor Frink (31. März 2010)

mhm, also Gladiator find ich sehr geil.
Dann noch so Meisterwerke wie Forest Gump oder Schindlers Liste


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2010)

Fluch der Karibik...


----------



## Ahab (31. März 2010)

Ganz klar, the Dark Knight.  Ist auch schon im Bestand aufgenommen worden, auf Bluray versteht sich.


----------



## moe (31. März 2010)

-the big lebowski, absoluter kult

-blues brothers
-sin city
-bourne trilogie
-der blutige pfad gottes
-the butterfly effect


----------



## Painkiller (1. April 2010)

In China essen sie Hunde & Old men in new cars...


----------



## K-putt (1. April 2010)

The Ding ,Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt 
ist ja nichtmehr verboten in deutschland 

habs mir gestern glatt gekauft hehe


----------



## mixxed_up (1. April 2010)

Auf jeden Fall die Roland Emmerich Katastrophenfilme ID 4, The Day After Tomorrow, 2012 und ggf,. Godzilla.


----------



## Two-Face (1. April 2010)

_The Day after tomorrow_ war doch völlig lasch.


----------



## feivel (1. April 2010)

Adams Äpfel (übrigens für in china essen sie hunde fans ganz toll)


----------



## mixxed_up (1. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> _The Day after tomorrow_ war doch völlig lasch.



Naja, ich fand die Katastrophen darin auch ziemlich gut.
Das ist einfach Popcornkino, und das brauch man in jeder Sammlung.


----------



## Two-Face (1. April 2010)

Popcorn-Kino? Nö, auch die Actionszenen waren völlig langweilg - _Independence Day_ war 24mal besser.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. April 2010)

Wie kommst du auf 24x?
Independence Day habe ich eigentlich nur zu kleinen Teilen gesehen, weshalb ich den Film als nächstes kaufen werden.


----------



## Two-Face (2. April 2010)

Ich wollte damit die Besserheit von _Independence Day_ übersteigern, um möglichst kompromisslos auf die Schlechterheit von _The Day after tomorrow _hinzuweisen.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. April 2010)

"Das nenn ich eine unheimliche Begegnung"


----------



## mixxed_up (2. April 2010)

Ist das ein Film?


----------



## Dustin91 (2. April 2010)

Schau dir Independence Day an, und du wirst verstehen
"Willkommen auf der Erde, Arschloch"

Nicht mehr fehlen darf bei mir:
- Bourne - Trilogie
- HdR - Trilogie
- The Hurt Locker
- Se7en
- Departed
- The Punisher
- Face/Off
- No Country For Old Men
- A History Of Violence
- Eastern Promises


----------



## mixxed_up (2. April 2010)

Die HdR Trilogie aber nur als Extendet Edition und nicht als die aktuelle Blu-ray. Die ist echt Peinlich schlecht geworden. Dann doch lieber die DVDs mit den DTS Tonspuren.


----------



## feivel (2. April 2010)

Herr der Ringe ist definitiv ein Muss,
allerdings habe ich noch die Kinoversion auf DVD
auf Blu-Ray hol ich sie mir erst als extended


----------



## Flotter Geist (2. April 2010)

Predator 1+2 (nicht die AvP Teile)
Terminator 1+2
Pate 1-3
HDR 1-3
Alien Filme


----------



## HCN (2. April 2010)

Also ich persönlich hole mir ja nur die Filme die auch MIR gefallen.

Im Gegensatz zu den Leuten die sich auch Filme kaufen die sie selber schei*e finden, ihn aber haben, weil er objektiv gesehen so super ist und in keiner Sammlung fehlen darf.

Dann gibt es noch die süchtlinge, die einen Film als Normaloversion, Steelbook, Directors Cut und 5 Importverionen (wegen den Covern) haben.

Schade nur, dass es viele Filme noch nicht oder auhc nie auf BD geben wird, hab letztens mal wieder ne alte DVD auf meinem Full HD gesehen und nun fällt mir erst auf wie mies DVDs eigentlich aussehen.


----------



## feivel (2. April 2010)

ach..ja..das letzte einhorn....
der muss sein .::


----------



## mixxed_up (2. April 2010)

Eher der letzte Mohikaner.


----------



## Two-Face (2. April 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Eher der letzte Mohikaner.



Welcher? Es gibt 10 Verfilmungen des gleichnamigen Buches.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. April 2010)

Verdammt. Da kenn ich mich nicht aus. Ich weiß nur dass jede Menge Leute "Der letzte Mohikaner" auf Blu-ray Disc haben wollen.


----------



## Ini (2. April 2010)

Bei mir dürfen die Filme von Monty Python oder Mel Brooks nicht fehlen, was den Rest angeht ist es mir eigentlich Wumpe.


----------



## ATIFan22 (3. April 2010)

Hmm allgemein würde ich sagen Teeniefilme, dann natürlich ei klassiker reihen, Indiana Jones, Star Wars......
Ach da gibt es so viele.


----------



## Two-Face (3. April 2010)

Ich habe mal zusammengefasst, was mir alles an Filmen bisher besonders gefallen haben und sich Film-Fans nicht entgehen lassen sollten:

1. STAR WARS-Filme
2. Der Herr der Ringe-Filme
3. Matrix
4. Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod
5. American Beauty
6. Der Pate-Filme
7. GoodFellas
8. Pulp Fiction
9. Blues Brothers
10. Reservoir Dogs
11. I, Robot
12. Der dritte Mann
13. Spencer/Hill-Filme
14. The Day after
15. Das Boot
16. Der Soldat James Ryan
17. Black Hawk Down
18. Platoon
19. Apocalypse Now
20. Terminator 2: Tag der Abrechnung
21. Terminator
22. Sieben
23. Psycho
24. Das Schweigen der Lämmer
25. American Graffity
26. Sin City
27. James Bond 007: Liebesgrüße aus Moskau
28. James Bond 007: Goldfinger
29. James Bond 007: Casino Royale
30. True Lies: Wahre Lügen
31. Mission Impossible
32. Dollar-Filme
33. ...denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun
34. No Country for old Men
35. Ocean's Eleven
36. Fargo
37. Die durch die Hölle gehen
38. Gladiator
39. Slumdog Millionär
40. Keinohrhasen
41. M: Eine Stadt sucht einen Mörder
42. Forrest Gump
43. Schindlers Liste
44. Indiana Jones 1 - 3
45. Die Vögel
46. Die Nackte Kanone-Filme
47. Beverly Hills Cop
48. Point Blank
49. Payback: Zahltag
50. Departed: Unter Feinden
51. Infernal Affairs
52. Trainspotting
53. Django
54. Im Westen nichts neues
55. 28 Days later
56. Citizen Kane
57. Blade Runner
58. Disney's König der Löwen
59. Gesprengte Ketten
60. Copland
61. Rambo
62. Rocky
63. Thelma and Louise
64. 23: Nichts ist, wie es scheint
65. Crazy
66. Die purpurnen Flüsse
67. Fight Club
68. Das Leben des Brian
69. Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Flugzeug


----------



## Dustin91 (3. April 2010)

Der letzte Film muss Infernal Affairs heißen (vorausgesetzt du meinst das Original von Departed, und nicht den Film mit Richard Gere)


----------



## exa (3. April 2010)

nr 50 fand ich pers. ziemlich mies...


----------



## Two-Face (3. April 2010)

Ahh, bereits ausgebessert.


----------



## Dustin91 (3. April 2010)

exa schrieb:


> nr 50 fand ich pers. ziemlich mies...


Den fand ich iwie echt geil.
Das Team Martin Sheen - Mark Wahlberg war einfach genial.
Und der Soundtrack war auch spitze.
Das Ende ist auch ein wenig befriedigender als das vom Original.


----------



## Two-Face (3. April 2010)

Hmm, mir sind noch einige eingefallen.


----------



## HCN (3. April 2010)

Nur Schade, das es einen groteil der Teile nicht auf BD gibt und DVDs hol ich mir sicher nicht mehr ins Haus, ausser von Serien vielleicht.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (3. April 2010)

fight club


----------



## Two-Face (3. April 2010)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> fight club



Stimmt, den hab' ich auch vergessen.


----------



## mixxed_up (3. April 2010)

Jetzt kommt mal meine Liste an besonders gefallenen Filmen:

1. Star Wars 1 - 6
2. Indiana Jones 1 - 4
3. Jurassic Park 1- 3 (So schlimm fand ich den dritten Teil gar nicht.)
4. Der Herr der Ringe 1 - 3 Extendet Fassungen (mit besonderem Fokus auf Teil 3.)
5. E.T
6. Transformers 1- 2
7. 300
8. The Day After Tomorrow
9. 2012
10. Werner (alle Filme)
11. Iron Man (US Fassung)
12. Kingdom of Heaven (Director's Cut)
13. Peter Jackson's King Kong (Extendet Fassung)
14. Die Mumie 1- 2 (den drittel Teil habe ich noch nicht gesehen)
15. Titanic
16. Harry Potter (alle)
16. Das wandelnde Schloss
17. Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland
18. Die Unendliche Geschichte
19. Kevin allein Zuhaus
20. Kevin allein in New York
21. Coraline
22. Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora
23. Toy Story 1 - 2
24. Das große Krabbeln
25. Die Monster AG
26. Findet Nemo
27. Die Unglaublichen - The Incredibles
28. Cars
29. Ratatouille
30. WALL-E - Der letzte räumt die Erde auf
31. Oben
32. Fluch der Karibik 1 - 3
33. Gladiator
34. District 9
35. Sunshine
36. Die Chroniken von Narnia - Der König von Narnia
37. I am Legend
38. Unsere Erde
39. Die Simpsons  - Der Film
40. South Park - Bigger, Longer and Uncut
41. Transporter 1 - 3
42. Apocalypto
43. Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik (neuverfilmung)
44. Nachts im Museum 1 - 2
45. Ice Age 1 - 3
46. Der Polarexpress
47. Fanboys (die ganzen Star Wars Anspielungen sind für Fans einfach nur TOP)
48. Ghost Rider
49. The dark Knight
50. Cast away
51. The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (Michael Bay)
52. Alle Bud Spencer und Terrence Hill Filme
53. Traumschiff Surprise
54. Der Schuh des Manituh
55. Lissi und der wilde Kaiser
56. Der Exorzismus von Emely Rose (die Emely Rose fand ich erstklassig gespielt)
57. Der Exorzist
58. I Robot
59. Ghostbustes 1 - 2
60. Crank
61. World Tade Center
62. Das Parfum - Die Geschichte eines Mörders
63. Sieben Zwerge - Männer allein im Wald
64. Sieben Zwerge - Der Wald ist nicht genug
65. Der Omega Mann
66. Herby - Alle Filme (besonders die älteren Filme)
67. Borat
68. Alle Olliver Hardy und Stan Laurel alias Dick und Doof Filme
69. Pearl Harbor
70. Krieg der Welten (2005)
71. Spiderman 1 - 3
72. Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis

Vielleicht fallen mir noch mehr ein.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (4. April 2010)

Jetzt schon Kult : Watchman


 Am Anfang war der Würfel : Transformers 1-2 meine Mutter ist begeistert  


 Alle teile von vorn bis hinten : Star trek


 Leider ist der 2. nicht so gut : Ghostbusters  


 Irgend ein teil von : Harry potter weiß nicht welcher ?


 Ich schreibe den Namen nicht  :     ?     : weil ich dar nach tagelang über meine Schulter schauen musste, wirklich mieser Film  


 Auf auf und davon, ich kann fliegen : Haf Backet


 Bei mir sind die Polizisten auch immer hinter der Tasche her : Pulp Fiction ist ein Witz ( wirklich )  


 Man sollte es nicht machen aber : Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis  


 Soviel über filme nachdenken dar kriegt man ja ein  Alien : District 9  


 Und jetzt ab nach Rio :  City of Men  


 : Apocalypto


----------



## stefan.net82 (4. April 2010)

Jurassic Park 1 !!!


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (4. April 2010)

Hendrix !!! schrieb:


> : Apocalypto




dickes DITO


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. April 2010)

Neben den hier oftmals genannten, wie Star Wars HdR, etc - Kill Bill 1, Strange Circus, The Place Promised In Our Early Days, Ghost in the Shell, und alles von Tim Burton


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (4. April 2010)

Kill Bill hab ich gestern erst wieder angeschaut - hab ihn am do für 4 € bekommen


----------



## Two-Face (4. April 2010)

So, hab das nochmal ein wenig ausführlicher gestaltet:

Die besten die besten Action-Filme:

1. Stirb langsam
2. Indiana Jones
3. Hard Boiled
4. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
5. Mission Impossible
6. Mission Impossible 2
7. Bulletproof Monk: Der kugelsichere Mönch
8. Crank
9. Batman: The Dark Knight (als Actionfilm taugt er, aber nicht als Comicverfilmung)
10. Spiderman 3 (selbiges, saumäßig geiler Actionfilm, aber eine weniger gute Comicverfilmung - aber die Darsteller waren klasse)
11. James Bond 007: Casino Royale
12. James Bond 007: Goldfinger
13. Spiderman 2
14. Spiderman 1
15. Hellboy

Die besten Dramen:

1. American Beauty 
2. Forrest Gump
3. 8 Mile
4. Slumdog Millionär
5. ZigZag
6. Schindlers Liste
7. 21 Gramm
8. Lord of War: Händler des Todes
9. The Day after
10. 23: Nichts ist, wie es scheint
11. Citizen Kane
12. Trainspotting
13. Magnolia
14. ...denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun
15. Crazy

Die besten Science-Fiction-Filme

1. STAR WARS
2. I am legend
3. I, Robot
4. Matrix
5. Terminator 2: Tag der Abrechnung
6. Terminator
7. Star Trek 2: Der Zorn des Khan
8. THX 1138
9. Star Trek 6: Das unentdeckte Land
10. Star Trek 8: Der erste Kontakt
11. 2001: Odyssee im Weltraum
12. Uhrwerk Orange
13. Blade Runner
14. Independence Day
15. E.T. Der Außerirdische

Die besten Komödien

1. Die nackte Kanone
2. Beverly Hills Cop
3. Hangover
4. Das Leben des Brian
5. Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Flugzeug
6. Der Wixxer
7. Der Schuh des Manitu
8. Kevin allein zuhaus
9. Galaxy Quest: Planlos durchs Weltall
10. South Park: Der Film
11. Die Simpsons: Der Film
12. Die Ritter der Kokusnuss
13. Kehraus
14. Wer früher stirbt, ist länger tot
15. Ocean's Eleven

Die besten Thriller

1. Der Pate
2. GoodFellas
3. Pulp Fiction
4. Reservoir Dogs
5. No Country for old Men
6. Fargo
7. Point Blank
8. Der dritte Mann
9. Sieben
10. Psycho
11. Die purpurnen Flüsse
12. Das Schweigen der Lämmer
13. Departed: Unter Feinden
14. The Shining
15. Speed

Die besten Horrorfilme

1. 28 Days later
2. Hostel
3. Final Destination
4. Final Destination 2
5. Sleepy Hollow
6. Jeepers Creepers
7. From Dusk till Dawn
8. Grindhouse: Planet Terror
9. Chucky: Die Mörderpuppe
10. Arac Attack (zwar kein richtiger Horrorfilm, aber verdammt spaßig)
11. Alien
12. Alien 2: Die Rückkehr
13. The Sith Sense
14. Saw 2
15. Saw (gehen beide gerade noch durch)

Die besten Kriegsfilme

1. Der Soldat James Ryan
2. Platoon
3. Black Hawk Down
4. Die durch die Hölle gehen
5. Apocalypse Now (Redux)
6. Das Boot
7. Im Westen nichts neues (Original)
8. Im Westen nichts neues (1980)
9. Der schmale Grat
10. Flags of our Fathers
11. Letters from Iwo Jima
12. Gesprengte Ketten
13. The Sound of War: Wenn Helden sterben
14. Die Kanonen von Navarone
15. Full Metal Jacket

Die besten deutschen Filme

1. M: Eine Stadt such einen Mörder
2. Das Boot
3. 23: Nichts ist, wie es scheint
4. Lola rennt
5. Keinohrhasen
6. Crazy
7. Knockin' on Heaven's Door
8. Der Wixxer
9. Die Blechtrommel
10. Die unendliche Geschichte
11. Das Parfum: Die Geschichte eines Mörders
12. Anatomie
13. Winnetou
14. Wer früher stirbt, ist länger tot
15. Kehraus


----------



## Woohoo (5. April 2010)

<---- Gran Torino (von 2008)

Grandioser Film, mit Clint Eastwood in Bestform. 

Lustiges Filmzitat:
Walt: „Ich hab noch einen! Also, ein Mexikaner, ein Jude und ein  Farbiger gehen in ne Bar. Der Barmann guckt die Männer an und sagt:  Verpisst euch, ihr *********************! 




> „_Gran Torino_ ist eine stille, wehmütige, aber  auch komplexe Ballade, die Regisseur Clint Eastwood mit seiner  archetypischen Figur adelt, indem er fast beiläufig-melancholisch Bezug  auf seine erbarmungslosen _Dirty-Harry_-Filme nimmt. Um Rassismus  geht es und um die verheerenden Auswirkungen blinder Gewalt, deren Saat  bereits im Vorgarten aufgeht. Einmal mehr zeigt der große weise Mann,  dass er bereit ist, mit jedem Film dazuzulernen. Eine wunderbar  persönliche Arbeit von höchster Dringlichkeit.“
> 
> 
> Kronen Zeitung
> ​


----------



## Raikoon (6. April 2010)

Transformers I und II
Hostel I und II
The Fast and The Furious (alle Teile)


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. April 2010)

gran torino is auch klasse , da hast du recht


----------



## RapToX (6. April 2010)

auf jeden fall! für mich einer der besten filme der letzten jahre.


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. April 2010)

Das Gesetz der Ehre ist auch super!


----------



## Kaputt ? (6. April 2010)

Rain Man


----------



## Painkiller (6. April 2010)

Halo Legends


----------



## emazemc (7. April 2010)

fight club auf jedenfall!! einer der besten filme ever


----------



## FTS (7. April 2010)

Es geht ja eigentlich um einen Film der nicht in der Sammlung fehlen darf.

->schwierig ich beschränk mich mal auf 2 

Im Moment würde ich sagen:

Action:
Matrix
und Snatch oder Bube, Dame, König Gras -> okay irgendwas Schönes von Guy Ritchie 

"Drama":
Hass La Haine oder Herr Lehmann
(Forrest Gump hat sicher wer anders schon dabei )

Humor:
Sind nicht direkt Filme aber:
Kalkofes Mattscheibe oder Kurt Krömer

Musik:
Rage Against The Machine - Live At The Grand Olympic Auditorium
oder Amy Winehouse - Live In London


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. April 2010)

• 007 Golden Eye
• Ben Hur
• Der mit dem Wolf tanzt
• Der letzte Mohikaner (#1)
• Forrest Gump
• Gladiator
• HdR-Trilogie
• Highlander
• Inglorious Basterds
• Kids
• Pitch Black
• Pulp Fiction
• Rob Roy
• Robin Hood
• Troja
• Tremors
• Starship Troopers
• The Dark Knight
• Winnetou I bis III


----------



## emazemc (8. April 2010)

oh ja the dark knight!! richtig geil...


----------



## Woohoo (9. April 2010)

"Der Swimmingpool" mit Romy Schneider. 
Ein erstklassiker Film, mit der besten deutschen Schauspielerin.  
Leider kennen sie die meisten, so habe ich es zumindest erfahren, nur aus den Sissi Filmen. 



Woody Allan - Filme
Monty Python - Filme


----------



## Tobi_09 (10. April 2010)

für mich ganz klar:

-band of brothers
-crank (1)
-transformers 1+2


----------



## FcryCola (10. April 2010)

für mich

Heat
Ronin
Casino
L.A Confidental
GoodFellas
Die durch die Hölle gehen
Black Hawk Down
Soldat James Rayne
Star Wars 
HdR
24 (ok sind Staffeln aber trotzdem)

ich könnte noch ewig weiter schreiben


----------



## fuddles (10. April 2010)

Love and a 45
Fear and Loathing Las Vegas
*In China essen sie Hunde*
Punk
4Rooms
Spun
Die fabelhafte Welt der Amélie
*Drink, eat, man, woman*
Dead man walking
*Herrscher der Zeit*
Das schwarze Loch
Dark City
Der wilde Planet
Flucht ins 23. Jahrhundert
Das Leben des Brain
Ritter der Kokusnus
*Old Boy*
..... und und und ^^

Leider besitze ich nur die Hälfte der genannten, aber jeden davon schon etliche male gesehen.


----------



## Woohoo (11. April 2010)

*"Das Schwarze Loch" mit dem Raumschiff USS Palomino? *
Das hab ich sogar noch als Hörspiel auf Kassette. Einfach Spitze.  
An den Film kann ich mich gar nicht mehr erinnern, kommt direkt mal auf die Liste.


----------



## fuddles (11. April 2010)

Genau der 

Übrigens empfehle ich allen den Film Old Boy. Der hat mich irgendwie total erschüttert.


----------



## Caspar (11. April 2010)

Heat habe ich mir eben mal wieder angesehen... hehe

Mein absoluter Favorit ist "Braveheart", ich stehe auch total auf "The Last Samurai" und "Rockn Rolla"... es gibt so viele gute Filme... hach ja... ^^


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. April 2010)

Braveheart war aber auch lang. Habe den nicht an einem Stück geguckt.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. April 2010)

Ich muss nochmal aktualisieren:

District 9
Herr der Ringe
Der Blutige Pfad Gottes
Sin City 
300
Predator 2
Alien alle teile 
Butterfly Effect
Silent Hill
Advent Children
Vidoque
Underworld

und noch weitere...


----------



## Painkiller (16. April 2010)

Die nackte Wahrheit....


----------



## ucbrother (16. April 2010)

Jurassic Park
Terminator 1-4
Underworld 1-3
Resident Evil 1
Transformer 1, 2
KingKong
Batman - The Dark Night - nur die Englische Fassung in Deutsch ist er Kacke
BadBoys 1 den 2er hab ich zwar auch ist aber bei weitem nicht so gut wie der 1ste.
Avatar - werd ich mir sicher kaufen
Matrix 1 und 3, der zweite Teil ist nicht so gut
American Pie 1 u. 2
Der Schuh des Manitou
Monty Python's Sinn des Lebens

sonst fällt mir momentan auf die Schnelle nix ein.


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (16. April 2010)

Requiem for a Dream, auch wenn der nichts für Popcorn-Abende ist.
Children of Men, hochinteressantes Szenario und ich mag Clive Owen.
Ghost in the Shell, selbst für Leute die Animes nichts abgewinnen können.
12 Monkeys, Brad Pitt in einer seiner genialsten Rollen (neben Fight Club, z.B.). Und wie man einfach nicht drauf kommt.

So das wichtigste für mich.


----------



## Painkiller (18. April 2010)

Passwort Swordfish


----------



## muadib (19. April 2010)

Das erste Mal als ich Clive Owen gesehen habe war in Privateer 2. Geiles Spiel! Ein sehr lustiger Action Film mit ihm war noch Shoot em up

Hier einige Filme die noch nicht genannt wurden

an Fernsehserien fallen mir ein:
Sledge Hammer
Die nackte Pistole

Und Filme:
Taxi 1-4
Wild Zero
div. Zombiefilme von Gerorge A Romero
Bad Taste
Braindead
Postal
Sympathy for Mr Vengeance
Lady Vengeance
Idioten
Jesus Son
Brazil
1984
Dark City
Donnie Darko
Pink Floyd - The Wall
Event Horizon
The Good Cop
Napoleon Dynamite
Igby
Leningrad Cowboys - beide Filme
Mystery Science Theater 3000
Batman hält die Welt in Atem


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (19. April 2010)

Bei 1984 würde ich ja glatt eher das Buch empfehlen. Und Shoot 'em up ist... lustig. Aber seeehr platt. Aber lustig.


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2010)

ChaoticBlessings schrieb:


> Bei 1984 würde ich ja glatt eher das Buch empfehlen. Und Shoot 'em up ist... lustig. Aber seeehr platt. Aber lustig.


 
Hihi, die komischen Nazi-Brüder mit ihrer Klapperkiste...^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. April 2010)

Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora 


Als BluRay einfach nur göttlich


----------



## kero81 (27. April 2010)

Auf jeden Fall " A Scanner Darkly" !

Hier mal der Trailer falls ihr den Film noch nicht kennt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TXpGaOqb2Z8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TXpGaOqb2Z8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Veriquitas (28. April 2010)

Hab ich ganz vergessen  Der Blutige Pfad Gottes, ,,The Boondock saints´´.


----------



## Painkiller (28. April 2010)

The Fast and the Furious I


----------



## psyphly (3. Mai 2010)

Carlitos Way (der mit Pacino) Blow und Larry Flint gilt es noch zu erwähnen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. Mai 2010)

Star Trek 2 - Der Zorn des Khan

und viele weitere die in meiner Sammlung sind


----------



## psyphly (8. Mai 2010)

L.A. Crash


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

Der blutige Pfad Gottes II


----------



## Don Kanallie (11. Mai 2010)

definitiv avatar auf blu-ray und in hd!

die effekte und bild sind einfach umwerfend!


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Mai 2010)

Gerade eben wieder *Der Herr der Ringe - Die Rückkehr des Königs* geguckt. Der Film hat seine 11 Oscars mehr als verdient, punkt aus ende. Ein epischer Film, der niemals diese unglaubliche Anziehungskraft verlieren wird, die er besitzt.


----------



## Nomad (12. Mai 2010)

Avatar


----------



## Per4mance (12. Mai 2010)

Die Hard I ( 2er is auch noch fast so gut rest ist crap)

Black Hawk Down

die alten 3 star wars teile

sollte nur einer sein aber die stehen gleich auf bei mir


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Mai 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Der blutige Pfad Gottes II



Auch nicht schlecht aber bevorzuge den ersten.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2010)

Spun

Spun ? Wikipedia


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Spun
> 
> Spun ? Wikipedia



Der ist Geil! Am besten war, als die alte am Bett gefesselt war und die Musik gesponnen hatte. 

BTT: 

Gladiator
Batman Begins
Batman : The Dark Knight
Iron Man 
Band of Brothers (Ich sehe Ihn als sehr langer Film)

Und als Serie Dr. House.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (13. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht aber bevorzuge den ersten.



Kann ich dir nur zustimmen.
Crank 1+2 
Shoot´em up 
death sentence


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Mai 2010)

2001 Odysee im Weltraum, einflussreichster Film überhaupt was Science Fiction angeht, und ein meisterwerk seiner zeit von Stanly Kubrik 
Was auch nicht fehlem darf vom meister Kubrik  
Dr Strangelove 
A Glockwerk Orange ( besonders der film hatte starken einfluss auf die Popkultur selbst heute noch )
Full Metal Jacket ( extrem gut in scene gesezt und zeigt sehr viel realität, z.b die Grundausbildung ist extrem realistisch dargestellt, was auch darauf zurückzuführen ist, das der Schauspieler von Gunnery Sergeant Hartman wirklich Drill Instructor bei den Marines war )


----------



## Low (15. Mai 2010)

Der Herr der Ringe xD


----------



## Tom3004 (16. Mai 2010)

Ich denke es darf nicht fehlen: 
- Star Wars
- Harry Potter 
- Fluch der Karibik 
- Herr der Ringe 
MfG, Tom


----------



## assko (16. Mai 2010)

Mein Favourit ist

American Pie
Fast and Furious


----------



## padme (17. Mai 2010)

die rechte und die linke hand des teufels

vier fäuste für ein hallejulia


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Mai 2010)

assko schrieb:


> Mein Favourit ist
> 
> American Pie
> Fast and Furious



Niemals.


----------



## Flotter Geist (18. Mai 2010)

padme schrieb:


> die rechte und die linke hand des teufels
> 
> vier fäuste für ein hallejulia




jep die dürfen auf keinen Fall fehlen


----------



## eVAC (18. Mai 2010)

American History X
Batman: The Dark Knight
Lucky Number Slevin
Der Pate I + II
Star Wars: The Empire Strikes back
Boondock Saints
Butterfly Effect (NUR der erste Teil!!!!)
Crank 1+2
Die Bourne Filme
300
Transporter 3
Pitch Black + Riddick
Bad Boys 2
Snatch
Das Leben des Brian + Ritter der Kokosnuss
James Bondy: Ein Quantum Trost

und alles von FAMILY GUY oder SABER RIDER


----------



## facehugger (18. Mai 2010)

Terminator 1+2
Herr der Ringe Trilogie
Matrix-Trilogie
Alien
Tron
Star Wars
The Dark Knight
Mad Max
Equilibrium
Hot Shots
Black Hawk Down
Full Metal Jacket
Fluch der Karibik
Apocalypse Now!
Ironman
Kill Bill 1+2


----------



## shiwa77 (20. Mai 2010)

Goodfellas
Scarface
The Hurt Locker
Black Hawk Down
The Fast and the Furios
2 Fast 2 Furios
Riddick und der andere Film (vergesse immer wie der heisst)
Full Metal Jacket
Alle Star Wars Teile
Der Herr der Ringe
Butterfly Effect

mehr fallen mir gerade nich ein


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. Mai 2010)

shiwa77 schrieb:


> (vergesse immer wie der heisst)



Du meinst bestimmt Pitch Black.


----------



## shiwa77 (20. Mai 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt Pitch Black.


Jop, der isses


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. Juni 2010)

-mr. bean reihe
- Borat
- Snakes on a plane
- Knight rider reihe
sonst guck ich kaum filme


----------



## Nomad (28. Juni 2010)

"Jarhead-Willkommen im Dreck"  fand ich auch gut


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juli 2010)

Auf gar keinen Fall darf bei mir Lupin the 3rd fehlen..

Kennt den jemand von euch?


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Juli 2010)

Also bei mir ist es (ja, ich weiß: alt) Staatsfeind Nummer Eins ...


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (7. Juli 2010)

Alt aber gut.

Bloodsport
Karate Tiger
Rocky
Rambo
Predator
Poltergeist
Die Feuerwalze
Beverly Hills Cop
....ups Titel heisst ja welche*r* Film! Tja könnte noch einige Aufzählen.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2010)

Auf jeden Fall:

Lucky#Slevin   Einfach genial


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (15. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall:
> 
> Lucky#Slevin   Einfach genial


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.
Sehr Genial von der Story.


----------



## HolySh!t (15. Juli 2010)

Ritter der Kokosnuss


----------



## psyphly (16. Juli 2010)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas!!!


----------



## Shi (18. Juli 2010)

Crank 1&2


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2010)

The Matrix Triologie...


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> The Matrix Triologie...


 
Was? Wohl eher der erste Teil.


----------



## dome793 (19. Juli 2010)

Hangover
Resident Evil (alle Teile)
Avatar ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was? Wohl eher der erste Teil.


 

Nö... Da gibts so ne schöne Box davon...  

Da sind alle Filme drin (+ Bonus-Discs) und Animatrix....


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juli 2010)

Ach neee.....ich hab' die Ultimate-Matrix-Collection in der noch teureren Limited-Edition, erzähl' mir nichts von schönen Boxen.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ach neee.....ich hab' die Ultimate-Matrix-Collection in der noch teureren Limited-Edition, erzähl' mir nichts von schönen Boxen.


 

Du meinst die mit der komischen Büste? Wenn ja, die taugt mir überhaupt nicht...^^


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juli 2010)

Ob die Büste taugt oder nicht ändert nichts daran, dass Teil 2 und 3 Müll sind.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ob die Büste taugt oder nicht ändert nichts daran, dass Teil 2 und 3 Müll sind.


 

Dann stellt sich mir doch die berechtigte Frage:

Warum hast du dann diese Box????


btw. mit Ultimate, Ultimate & Ultimate-Boxen² kann ich dir auch dienen...
Eine kleine Auswahl! 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-her-eure-spielepackungen-19.html#post1678624


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich mir doch die berechtigte Frage:
> Warum hast du dann diese Box????


 Wegen des Bonusmaterials. Davon haben die DVDs der einzelnen Teile weniger, wobei die Collector's Edition von Matrix 1 auch toll ist.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> btw. mit Ultimate, Ultimate & Ultimate-Boxen² kann ich dir auch dienen...
> Eine kleine Auswahl!
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-her-eure-spielepackungen-19.html#post1678624


 Und was soll ich jetzt damit?


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2010)

> Wegen des Bonusmaterials. Davon haben die DVDs der einzelnen Teile weniger, wobei die Collector's Edition von Matrix 1 auch toll ist.



Von Matrix 1 gabs ne einzelne Collectors Edition? Da muss ich doch gleich mal googlen gehen...




> Und was soll ich jetzt damit?


Deine Sammlung zeigen... Hast bestimmt auch ein paar Schätze in deinem Regal/Schrank!


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Deine Sammlung zeigen... Hast bestimmt auch ein paar Schätze in deinem Regal/Schrank!


Die is aber logischerweise für Spiele. Davon habe ich aber auch jede Menge Edeldstücke.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die is aber logischerweise für Spiele. Davon habe ich aber auch jede Menge Edeldstücke.


 

Dann wirds ja mal Zeit das ein paar Bilder davon in den anderen Thread wandern....


----------



## Tobucu (20. Juli 2010)

Wurden ja schon ne Menge Filme genannt. Aber mein Lieblingsfilm war noch nicht dabei.
Conen der Barbar -uncut

Im Fernsehen braucht man den nicht gucken. Hab fast den Apperrat aus dem Fenster geschmissen da die Sendedauer mit Werbung so lang war wie das Orginal, soviel haben die rausgeschnitten (ca. eine halbe Stunde).
________________________
Vorbeugen ist besser, als auf die Schuhe zu kotzen.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2010)

Auch sehr gut ist Training Day...


----------



## Pagz (21. Juli 2010)

hat schon jemand Leon der profi genannt? 
Is alt aber immer noch mein lieblingsfilm


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> hat schon jemand Leon der profi genannt?
> Is alt aber immer noch mein lieblingsfilm


 

Der ist auch Klasse!!!

Was klar noch bei mir dazugehört: Taxi 1-4


----------



## shiwa77 (26. Juli 2010)

Ein Film wurde glaub ich noch nicht genannt:
Die Verurteilten
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vG8waVVl5SY&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vG8waVVl5SY&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
Darf in keiner Sammlung fehlen ​


----------



## exa (26. Juli 2010)

oh ja!!!

nicht umsonst amtierender Filmweltmeister


----------



## V!PeR (26. Juli 2010)

shiwa77 schrieb:


> Goodfellas
> Scarface
> The Hurt Locker
> Black Hawk Down
> ...



Da kann ich mich absolut anschliessen.
Darf nirgends fehlen.

Ansonsten noch der Soldat James Ryan


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2010)

> (vergesse immer wie der heisst)



Pitch Black - Planet der Finsternis


----------



## exa (26. Juli 2010)

also Pitch Black hab ich letztens aus Langeweile geschaut, aber wirklich gut, sodass der unbedingt im Regal sein muss???

der Rest der Auswahl schon eher, wobei ich the Hurt Locker nicht kenne...


----------



## Dustin91 (26. Juli 2010)

Heißt auf Deutsch Tödliches Kommando, sagt dir das jetzt was?

Hat 6 Oscars abgeräumt und ist für mich Film des Jahres 2009 und mit einer der besten Militärfilme neben Black Hawk Down und Generation Kill (was aber genau genommen eine Serie ist,aber die ist echt einfach nur geil).


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. Juli 2010)

> Ansonsten noch der Soldat James Ryan



Ein fürchterliches Machwerk. Die Landung auf Omaha Beach ist noch ganz gut inszeniert, verfehlt aber auch völlig die historischen Tatsachen. Aber der rest des Filmes ist dann wieder die übliche plumpe USA-Propaganda wie man sie in den meisten Hollywood-Streifen zu sehen bekommt.
Von dem oft gepriesenem Realismus sehe ich in dem Film überhaupt nichts.
Als sehr viel bessere Alternative kann ich da "Der schmale Grat" empfehlen. Der Film reflektiert die Schrecken des Krieges ungemein eindrucksvoller.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (30. Juli 2010)

"Platoon" würde ich "Der Soldat James Ryan" jederzeit vorziehen.



> Von dem oft gepriesenem Realismus sehe ich in dem Film überhaupt nichts.


Wie alt ist diese EInschätzung ? vll war es bei Erscheinen des Film's das maximal machbare.

Ich weiss allerdings bei meinem Vergleich auch nicht ob James Ryan als Anti-Kriegs-Film konzipiert wurde. Denn das würde zwangsläufig einen hohen Realismus vorraussetzen, da der Krieg selbst das schlimmste ist was man darstellen könnte.

Um aus meiner Sammlung noch meine "Schätze" zu nennen:

Kingpin
Robin Hood - Helden in Strumpfhosen
The Quiet Earth
Life of Brian
Die Götter müssen verrückt sein I und II


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. Juli 2010)

> Wie alt ist diese EInschätzung ? vll war es bei Erscheinen des Film's das maximal machbare.



Ich meine damit nicht die effektorische Umsetzung. Natürlich fließt in dem Film viel Blut, sieht man viele Innereien etc...diese Darstellung ist schon sehr realistisch gemacht.
Was ich bemängle ist die falsche Darstellung der historischen Gegebenheiten.
Der Omaha Beach wurde nunmal nicht in 20 Minuten erobert, es dauerte fast den ganzen Tag vom Strand runterzukommen. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt lagen dann bereits tausende tote GIs am Strand, nicht nur ein paar Dutzend. Das kann man ja mit gutem Willen noch als filmisch schwer umsetzbar akzeptieren. Aber völlig unrealistisch wird dann im restlichen Film die Darstellung der Deutschen Soldaten.
Ich möchte diese weder glorifizieren, noch irgendwie die Geschehnisse gut heißen. Es ist aber nunmal Fakt, dass die SS (gegen die ja in der letzten Schlacht an der Brücke gekämpft wird) eine Eliteeinheit ist. Es ist also völliger Blödsinn, dass vielleicht zwei Dutzend GIs eine ganze SS-Kompanie in Schach halten konnte.
Diese ungleiche Darstellung der deutschen und amerikanischen Soldaten hat einfach nichts mit Realismus zu tun. Während der Tot eines GIs in fast immer minutenlangen Einstellungen dramatisch eingefangen wird werden die Deutschen als bloßes Kanonenfutter dargestellt. Fakt ist aber, dass die deutsche Armee während des WWII eine der besten Armeen der Welt war.
Auch diese Sache mit dem deutschen Soldaten, der an der Radar-Stellung gefangen genommen wird, dann laufen gelassen wird und am Ende den Captian erschießt zeichnet ein völlig übertriebenes Bild vom "bösen Deutschen".
Ist z.B. schonmal jemandem aufgefallen, dass die deutschen Soldaten (egal ob Wehrmacht oder SS) in diesem Film prinzipiell kurz geschorene Glatzköpfe sind?

Wie du schon sagst, als Anti-Kriegsfilm taugt "James Ryan" absolut nicht, es ist einfache Popkorn-Kino für den amerikanischen Zuschauer.

Ich möchte nochmal betonen, ich halte absolut nichts von deutschem Heldentum oder möchte irgendeine kriegerische Handlung der deutschen Armee im WWII irgendwie gutheißen. Ich bin absolut gegen jede Ideologie dieser Art. Aber die Inszenierung des Filmes hat einfach nichts mit Realismus zu tun.

Was "Plattoon" angeht gebe ich dir recht. Der ist ein wirklich guter Anti-Kriegs-Film der die Enthumanisierung im Krieg gekonnt darstellt.
Fans von Plattoon würde ich auch "Die Verdammten des Krieges" ans Herz legen, ebenfalls ein sehr beklemmender Vietnam-Kriegs-Streifen.


----------



## exoRR (11. August 2010)

Also, epic finde ich ja:
*2001: Odyssee im Weltraum (60er)*
*2010: Das Jahr, in dem wir Kontakt aufnehmen (80er)*
[Gehoeren nicht zu diesen 0815 Weltraumfilmen. Ueber beide Filme musste ich danach lange Zeit nachdenken. Sie sind sehr spannend, und die Weiten des Alls sind Faszinierend und erschreckend zugleich ruebergebracht. Besser gesagt, es spielt sich alles innerhalb unseres Sonnensystems ab. In den Filmen geht es um ein hoeres Bewusstsein und das Kommen und Gehen aller Dinge. Sie sind sehr inspirierend. Aber sicherlich nicht jedermanns Sache. Fuer alle etwas, die nicht nur Action und Comedy wollen (sowie viele aktuelle Hollywoodfilme, die wie am laufenden Band produziert werden und im Kern alle gleich sind).]
Dann steht bei mir noch auf der Liste:
*Deep Red* [Orig. Ital. Titel: Profondo Rosso, also tiefes Rot, ist ein Horrorfilm, der nichts mit all den anderen neuen am Hut hat. Er ist etwas aelter (sieht nach 80er aus). Die Sequenzen sind, wie auch bei den beiden Weltraumfilmen, sehr lang. Er ist zwar ab 18, aber souebermaessig viel Fleisch wie bei Saw usw. ist nicht zu sehen. Man sieht eigentlich kaum was schlimmes, aber man gruselt sich trotzdem ^^. Als mein Vater mir ihn empfolen hat, meine er: "Man sieht nichts und stirbt fast vor Angst". Aber auch nicht jedermanns Sache.]
Dann:
*Die Paepstin (ganz neu)*
Hervorragender Film der auch sehr zum Nachdenken anregt. Schon eher jedermanns sache.

Ansonsten wuerde ich noch die *Matrix* Filme vorschlagen, aber die wurden hier schon erwaehnt und die kennt glaube ich so gut wie jeder.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Gruss
exoRR


----------



## Lartens (11. August 2010)

Goodfellas
Scarface
Alle Star Wars Teile
Der Herr der Ringe
Alle Underworld-Teile
Das Schweigen der Lämmer
Sin City
The International
Transporter Serie
Crank
Der Pate Alle Teile
Es war einmal Amerika
Departed – Unter Feinden


----------



## moe (11. August 2010)

- the big lebowski, weil der dude einfach eine top figur ist und der film so herrlich durchgeknallt und kaputt ist.

- fight club, weil der film echt eine wahnsinns atmosphäre erzeugt.

- lord of war, weil der mich echt zum nachdenken gebracht hat und nicolas cage einer meiner lieblings schauspieler ist.


----------



## psyphly (15. August 2010)

In den Straßen der Bronx

Blow

City of God


----------



## serafen (21. August 2010)

Welcher FILM nicht fehlen darf, diese Frage fände ich schwer, ein paar finde ich besonders gut, u. a.:

Der Duft der Frauen
Die Verurteilten
Event Horizon
Million Dollar Baby
Mississippi Burning
Mystic River
Königreich der Himmel (DC)
American History X
Der menschliche Makel
Shogun (Film/Serie)
Last Samurai (trotz Cruise)
Aber gerade die älteren Filme, die hier nich aufgeführt wurden, gefallen nicht weniger gut, u. a. Der Mann, den sie Pferd nannten oder Einer flog über das Kuckucksnest, Der Name der Rose etc.

Wer Filme liebt, findet immer das eine oder andere Juwel


----------



## Juarez91 (20. September 2010)

Oha, da gibts aber schon einige.

- Herr der Ringe
- Star Wars
- Fluch der Karibik
- Königreich der Himmel
- Gladiator
- Band of Brothers (zähl ich jetzt einfach mal als Film)
- Der Soldat James Ryan
- Hangover
- Indiana Jones

Das wären glaub ich die wichtigsten.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. September 2010)

Ich weiß ich mach mir gerade Feinde aber (T)Raumschiff Enterprise


----------



## lorenco (21. September 2010)

hallo

quentin tarantino.

der darf in keiner sammlung fehlen.

ist zwar kein spezifischer film,aber eine menge an filmen.


----------



## Soße (24. September 2010)

herr der ringe - einfach bombastisch

the departed - gute atmo, geht ab

layer cake - glaubwürdig und lustiges ende

the 13th floor - eher unbekannt aber die wendung/auflösung f* dich total


----------



## amigoo (26. September 2010)

Heat und Insider von Michael Mann


----------



## Mister HighSetting (5. Oktober 2010)

Die "Der Herr der Ringe" Triologie...Avatar....


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Oktober 2010)

Generation Kill

Zwar kein Film, aber eine Miniserie mit 7 Folgen à 1 Stunde Laufzeit.
Mit Abstand die witzigste und interessanteste Miniserie die ich kenne.
Einfach nur grandios, und ich bin gottfroh, dass es die Serie nur auf Englisch gibt.
Eine deutsche Synchro hätte alles zu Nichte gemacht.


----------



## Austi2k (6. Oktober 2010)

Gran Tourino!!!

Der Beste Film den ich seit langem gesehen habe...


----------



## Fl_o (6. Oktober 2010)

Ist zwar schon ein paar mal erwähnt worden.. aber 

Sin City


----------



## KILLmySELF (6. Oktober 2010)

Die Saw Teile


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2010)

Green Zone

Das Ende ist einfach genial!


----------



## Schmiddy (14. Oktober 2010)

Sergio Leones Dollartrilogie + Die ersten beiden der Amerikatrilogie.
= Für eine Hand voll Dollar (mehr)+2Glorreiche Hallunken (auch The Good, the bad and the ugly genannt)+Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod+Für eine Hand voll Dynamit   
hmmm "Leichen pflasterten seinen Weg" und "Todeszug nach Yuma", "Der Texaner" und vielleicht noch "ein Fressen für die Geier".

Das sin die Besten Western die ich kenne. Davon sollte auf jeden Fall einer rein...


----------



## ThePlayer (14. Oktober 2010)

Die Insel
Crank
Alien...


----------



## nuol (20. Oktober 2010)

Reservoir Dogs
Matrix (1)
Inglorious Basterds (ist das so richtig geschrieben?)


----------



## Sash (20. Oktober 2010)

avatar, star wars, indy, herr der ringe, fluch der karibik. <--also jeweils alle teile.


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Oktober 2010)

Paranormal Activity muss noch in meine Sammlung. 

Super Schocker, danach erstmal Schiss gehabt.


----------



## Dustin91 (20. Oktober 2010)

Gähn, kaum nen langweiligeren Film als den gesehen...bin sogar eingeschlafen fürn paar Minuten.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. Oktober 2010)

Inception muss unbedingt in meine Sammlung^^


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (21. Oktober 2010)

Brüno.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2010)

Seit letztem WE unbedingt "The social Network"


----------



## FrozenBoy (25. Oktober 2010)

Oldboy


----------



## iceman650 (25. Oktober 2010)

8 Mile. Einfach genial, was der Film auslöst. Schwer zu beschreiben, dennoch genial...


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2010)

Brooklyn´s Finest (in dt. Gesetz der Straße <-- Klingt doof -.-)

Absolut klasse der Film!


----------



## skdiggy (9. November 2010)

Die Bourne trilogie


----------



## Menthe (9. November 2010)

Ganz klar:
Inception
Herr der Ringe 1-3 SEE
Fluch der Karibik 1-3


----------



## Tenshou (9. November 2010)

Transformers
i,Robot
Triple XXX
Fluch der Karibik 
Herr der Ringe
Crocodile Dundee
The Fast And The Furious  Tokyo Drift
The Day After Tomorrow
Rush Hour 3


----------



## k.kkk (10. November 2010)

Der blutige Pfad Gottes 1+ 2
Pulp Fiction 
Matrix Trilogie
Harold und Kurma 1+2
Shaun of the Dead
so gut wie alle Filme von der Olsenbande
natürlich auch fast alle Filme mit Bud Spencer und Terrence Hill

lange Liste , sind aber klasse die Filme!


----------



## Marmot (10. November 2010)

- Revolver
- Children of Men
- Footsoldier
- Inception
- The Ghostwriter
- Max Manus
- Lucky # Slevin
- Die Bourne-Filme
- Zombieland
- 12 Monkeys
- ................

Natürlich noch die hier schon oft genannten Klassiker....


----------



## Z3NDO (10. November 2010)

[REC]
Der Pate 1-3
Pulp Fiction (Coolster Film überhaupt)

Natürlich noch die Herr der Ringe Teile, wie kann man so etwas Wundervolles vergessen?


----------



## Dunzen (10. November 2010)

Muss meinem Vorgänger zustimmen.Pulp Fictionn ist der geilste Film aller Zeiten.

Hinzu kommt Planet Terror(auch ein Tarantino Film)

Aber bei mir dürfen vor allem die Herr der Ringe Teile nicht fehlen.

Kann ich auch eine Serie nennen?

egal ich tus einfach. So darf auf keinen Fall Stargate SG-1 fehlen.Eine sehr gut Serie(für GenreFans)


----------



## amdfreak (10. November 2010)

Bei mir : "Rat Race" und "Keeping Mum"


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. November 2010)

MACHETE 

darf nicht fehlen.


----------



## herethic (10. November 2010)

Shopaholic


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (10. November 2010)

-Matrix- (1)
From Dusk Till Dawn
Predator 1+2
Scarface
Stirb langsam
Rush Hour
Ahhh wo soll ich aufhören...gibt so viele!


----------



## stary (12. November 2010)

Kung FU POW


----------



## Moinge (17. November 2010)

einer meiner Favoriten ist White Chicks, einfach nur zum totlachen!


----------



## Infin1ty (17. November 2010)

Braindead 

Natürlich Uncut, der Film ist einfach nur endgeil 
Mittlerweile schon 5 mal geguckt und jedes mal war
herrlich


----------



## mixxed_up (18. November 2010)

Der König der Löwen

Für mich der beste Disney Film, und gehört in jedem Fall in die Sammlung.


----------



## Rinkadink (26. November 2010)

Sin Nombre. Klasse Film. Geht über die Mittelamerikanische Gang Mara Salvatrucha


----------



## Finsk (27. November 2010)

Postal

Bestimmt schon 30 mal geschaut und immer wieder zum lachen


----------



## Rinkadink (27. November 2010)

Finsk schrieb:


> Postal
> 
> Bestimmt schon 30 mal geschaut und immer wieder zum lachen



letzte Frage: was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Ente?.................................ähhhhhh und...................

Glorreiche Szene, der Rest ist schon übelst Trashig


----------



## KiraSenpai (30. November 2010)

hm~ beide Triple xXx teile, Fluck der Karibik trilogie und natürlich The fast and The Furious Tokio Drift^^


----------



## debalz (30. November 2010)

BangBoomBang

Bladerunner

Alien 1


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (30. November 2010)

Snatch
Bube Dame König Gras
Rock´n Rolla
Der Pate 1-3
Goodfellas
Taxi Driver
Ronin
Heat
Planet Terror
Soldat James Ryan
From Dusk Till Dawn
Scarface
Reservoir Dogs
Pulp Fiction
Borat (Englisch)
Gran Torino
96 Hours

... und noch viele andere die mir grad nicht einfallen


----------



## RapToX (31. März 2011)

adams äpfel

gestern zum ersten mal gesehen und für verdammt gut befunden! selten bei einem film, mit einem doch recht ernsten thema, so viel gelacht. dieser bitterböse schwarze humor ist einfach köstlich.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (31. März 2011)

*96 Hours* - Realistische Action, keine Wackelkamera, dafür eine gute Choreographie, gut gespielt
*Face Off* - interessante und spannende Story, viel Action!  und die Interaktion der beiden Hauptfiguren ist ein Vergnügen. Der Figurentausch ist unterhaltsam
*The Rock* - Fantastischer Soundtrack, spannend, gute schauspielerische Leistung
*Matrix* - Action/Scifi/KungFu-Mix ist genial, philosophischer Hintergrund ist auch nett 
*Inception* - Intelligente Story, sehr spannend, tolle Action
*Fight Club* - auch Kult, sehr gute schauspielerische Leistung, interessanter Plot
*American History X* - regt den einen oder anderen vielleicht zum Nachdenken an... sehr schöner Plot
*Crank* - Action pur, hohes Tempo, dabei aber noch ziemlich witzig, die Witze sind jedoch auch nicht zu billig
*300 *- Der Grafikstil weiß zu gefallen, die Schlachten sind sehr cool inszeniert, die Story lässt einen mitfiebern 
*Dawn of the Dead* (der Neue) - spannend, actionreich, böse, richtig schnelle Zombies!
*Star Wars *- Kult und mehr gibts dazu eigentlich auch nicht zu sagen
*Terminator 2* - Satte Action, spannende Story, keine gezwungene Comedy wie in den neueren Teilen
*The Good the Bad and the Ugly* - Sehr individuelle Charaktere, unerwartete Wendungen, eingängiger Soundtrack
*28 Days later* - Tolle Atmosphäre!
*Blade Runner* - Ebenfalls eine tolle Atmosphäre und ein intelligenter Plot


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2011)

Auf jeden Fall "The Big Lebowski" Jeff Bridges spielt den Dude einfach so genial


----------



## redBull87 (31. März 2011)

Avatar
Half Baked
Tanz der Teufel
Donnie Darko


----------



## TankCommander (31. März 2011)

- Machete
- Kick Ass 
- Blood Rayne 
- Zombieland 
- Nightmare 
- A long came Poly... 
- Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an 
- War Games


----------



## Johnny05 (3. April 2011)

Alien 1-3,Teil 4 war einfach nur sch...
Ghostbusters
Zombieland 
alle Monty Python Filme 
Rocky I+II
Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Lone Starr (8. April 2011)

Als allererstes natürlich Spaceballs Lone Starr und Lord Helmchen. 
Gladiator Russel Crowes bisher bester Film( meiner Meinung nach)
Star Wars 1-6 
Stirb Langsam 1-4 Yipe Ya Yeah Schweinebacke
Zombieland Woodi Harrelson und Jesse Eisenberg ein echtes comedy dreamtean.
96 Hours saubere relativ relistische Action. 
Avatar sollte man zu stehen haben. 

Das ist erst mal alleswas mir auf die Schnelle einfiel. 

Mfg 

Lone Starr


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. April 2011)

Die Reihen:
Star wars
Herr der Ringe
Matrix
Fluch der Karibik
Winnetou
Oceans Eleven, twelve, thirteen

Einzelfilme:
Das Laben des Brian
Königreich der Himmel
Die Feuerzangenbowle
Der Marshal
Faust


----------



## D@ve (10. April 2011)

Gladiator
Nur noch 60 Sekunden
Full Metal Jacket
From Dusk till Dawn
Der blutige Pfad Gottes
Black Hawk Down


----------



## byte1981 (10. April 2011)

Ghostbusters 1+2
Gladiator
Face/Off
Stirb Langsam 1-4
Pulp Fiction
Rush Hour
Fluch der Karibik


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. April 2011)

Transporter
Taxi
Resident Evil
Ice Age
Shrek
Das Boot
Rush Hour
Die Mumie
Fluch der Karibik
Der rosarote Panther ( alte Teile & Neuverfilmung )
Wasabi
Filme mit Chuck Norris, Steven Seagal, Louis de Funes, J.P. Belmomdo, A. Celentano usw.
Werner
Toy Story


----------



## TankCommander (10. April 2011)

Joa stimmt Wasabi habe ich vergessen! Muss immer wieder erneut lachen wenn ich den Film sehe! 

Jetzt erst mal freuen auf "Invasion, Battle L.A." Am Mittwoch ist Vorpremiere, Karten gerade reserviert!


----------



## L-man (11. April 2011)

Armee der Finsterniss
Dogma
Spaceballs
Ritter der Kokusnuss
Akte X (Staffeln 1-7, die letzten beiden sind Schrott)
Erik der Wikinger


----------



## Phili_E (11. April 2011)

Sin City
Casino
Scarface
GoodFellas
The Book Of Eli
Pulp Fiction
Transformers 1+2


----------



## debalz (11. April 2011)

Black Hawk Down
gerade letztens wieder gesehen. einfach genial - wieso gibts eigentlich keinen Shooter zum Film, ich meine der Film ist selbst das perfekte Shooter "Spiel".


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. April 2011)

@debalz
Da gibt es doch ein grottiges Spiel von.

Aktion Mutante
El Dia de la Bestia


----------



## Menthe (11. April 2011)

Black Hawk Down, Inception, Fluch der Karibik, Herr der Ringe


----------



## rabe08 (12. April 2011)

Ein bischen viel Mainstream hier. Aus cineastischer Sicht nicht schön, immer die dieselben Bilder und (Abziehbild-)Charaktäre in immer ähnlichen Settings. Darum mal ein paar alternativen:

- einfach mal auf Amazon nach "Kino Kontrovers" suchen. Sehr schöne Filme und wirklich anders
- mein Favorit aus der Reihe:Ex Drummer. Wenn ein guter Film "berühren" soll, dann ist das ein guter Film. Nicht von der Altersfreigabe "ab 16" täuschen lassen, die USK muß irgendein komisches Kraut während des Films geraucht haben. Ab 18 minimum, eher "keine Altersfreigabe". Gewalt, Sex, absurde Typen, Musik. Und Gewalt. Und ein 50cm-Gemächt. Interessanterweise ein Sozialdrama, das merkt man aber erst, wenn man drüber nachdenkt. Vor dem Film informieren, worum es in dem Film geht und wie es dargestellt wird. Nicht unvorbereitet schauen.
- ganz anders: Dancer in the Dark. Die "Holzfäller auf dem Zug"-Szene und der Schluß sind unfaßbar starkes Kino. 
- Klassiker: alles von Akira Kurosawa, für den Einstieg ist Ran zu empfehlen.
- Für ruhige Momente: Babettes Fest, Die Brücken am Fluß (sehr Freundinnen-geeignet und ausnahmsweise mal ein US-Film), Zimt und Koriander, Erdbeer und Schokolade
- politisch: Persepolis
- Ichi The Killer - ich mag japanische Filme. Es ist aber so gut wie unmöglich eine ungeschnittene Fassung zu bekommen. Ist vielleicht aber auch ganz gut so.
- Im Reich der Sinne, interessanteweise wurde dieser Film 1976 auf der Berlinale als "harte Pornographie" beschlagnahmt, nur ein Jahr später hat die FBW den Film aber als "besonders wertvoll" bewertet. 1978 wurde "Im Reich der Sinne" ungekürzt in deutschen Kinos gezeigt. Bevor jemand den Film mit seiner Freundin schaut bitte auch hier informieren...

Außerdem mag ich Filme, die Musik zum Thema haben:
- The Saddest Music In The World
- Müllers Büro (ein sehr schönes Musical, leider etwas in Vergessenheit geraten, sehr 80's)
- Shine a Light (Rolling Stones Konzertfilm von Scorsese mit Topp-Gästen)

Nur mal ein paar Anregungen, mir würde noch einiges mehr einfallen...


----------



## TankCommander (12. April 2011)

@rabe08 
Ich sage nur einen Titel "Battel Royale" fast unmöglich die uncut version zubekommen.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (12. April 2011)

Battle Royale ist eigentlich super. Nur die Schauspieler können imo gar nichts


----------



## crah (12. April 2011)

Scarface
Full metal jacket
Der Pate I
Zurück in die Zukunft 1-3
Alien 1-4
Predator (alle Teile)
Der Blutige Pfad Gottes 1+2
Mariachi Trilogie
Das A-Team (Der Film)
Pulp Fiction
Shoot Em up
The Road
Zombieland
Football Factory
Rise of the Footsoldier


----------



## Hagrid (13. April 2011)

Fluch der Karibik 1,2,3
Der Herr der Ringe 1,2,3
Harry Potter 1-7
Star Wars 1-6
Scott Pilgrim vs. The World

-> sobald ich sie gesehen habe wahrscheinlich auch: 
Green Hornet
Kick Ass


----------



## watercooled (13. April 2011)

Vielleicht etwas ungewöhnlich aber "Hitler - Aufstieg des Bösen"
Ein genialer Film der auch mal andere Seiten von Hitler zeigt...


----------



## troppa (13. April 2011)

Moin,

2001
Uhrwerk Orange
Weekend (Fin du cinéma)
Pan's Labyrinth
1984
Dune (1984)
Babel
Bladerunner
Control
The Hurtlocker
The International
Gran Torino
Solaris
Moon
Der schweigene Stern
Stalker
Dark Star
Open Your Eyes
Léon - der Profi
Nikita
Samurai Fiction
Sword of Doom
Kagemusha
Cypher
Gattanga
City of God
Hackers
Resevoir Dogs
Pulp Fiction
Hana Bi
Monday
Der Pianist
Das Piano
2 glorreiche Halunken
Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod
Sieben Jahre in Tibet

Nach dem Regen (Ame Agaru) (wenns den auf DVD gäbe)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2011)

Gaming_King schrieb:


> Vielleicht etwas ungewöhnlich aber "Hitler - Aufstieg des Bösen"
> Ein genialer Film der auch mal andere Seiten von Hitler zeigt...


Dann müßte auch "  Die Brücke " und " Der längste Tag " mit rein. Aus dem Genre würde ich sogar " Der Bunker " und Memphis Belle empfehlen. Dazu noch:
Der Schuh de Manitu, Traumschiff Suprise usw.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. April 2011)

Cool!

Terminator 1 + 2
Fight Club
Killing Zoe
Pulp Fiction
Leon: Der Profi
Rambo 1
Stirb langsam
Good Fellas
Der Pate 1 + 2
Die Verurteilten
Scarface
Der City Hai
96 Hours
Matrix 1
Good Will Hunting
Der mit dem Wolf tanzt
The Green Mile
Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier
French Kiss
Kung Fu Hustle
American Beauty
Beverly Hills Cop 1 + 2
Die Glücksritter
Die nackte Kanone
Austin Powers 
Scary Movie 1 + 3
Mrs Doubtfire
Forrest Gump
Ace Ventura
Filme mit Luis de Funes
Filme mit Bud Spencer und Terrence Hill


Filme die mich faszinieren, aber nicht jedermanns Sache sind:

12 Monkeys
K-Pax
Children of Men
Solaris (Original)
Mr. Brooks
The Game
Das Boot
Dawn of the Dead (Original)
Zombie 2
Event Horizon
Katzenauge
Wolf
Die neun Pforten
The Sixth Sense
Alien 2
Jeepers Creepers
Die Mächte des Wahnsinns
Misery
A beautiful Mind
Needful things
Blair Witch Project
Nightwatch
Copy Kill
Vanilla Sky
Das Schweigen der Lämmer
Schindlers Liste
Trainspotting
Fear and Loathing Las Vegas


Serien die ich für absolut top halte:

Akte X
Star Trek (alles)


----------



## Aufpassen (19. April 2011)

The Fighters *.*
Rambo 1-4
Rocky 1-5


----------



## grumpich (24. April 2011)

Alles von Tim Burton
Alles von Stanley Kubrik
Alles von Monty Python
In China essen sie Hunde
Es war einmal in Amerika
The Untouchables
300
Fight Club
Pan's Labyrinth
Das Waisenhaus
Bube, Dame, König, Gras
Snatch
Rock'n Rolla
Der bluttige Pfad Gottes
Trainspotting
Fear and Lothing in Las Vegas
Hot Shots 1+2
Der Pate 1-3
Mafia
*Rocky Horror Picture Show*


----------



## ProNoob (24. April 2011)

Die Verurteilten....der genialste und beste film für mich persönlich den sie je gedreht haben... mit einem göttlichen morgen freeman 

btw 





> Wenn Computerspiele wie Pacman uns Menschen beeinflussen würden,
> würden wir immer noch durch dunkle Gänge wandern, elektronische Musik hören und Pillen fressen.(Bill Gates)


Wie recht er doch hat unser guter alter Bill und er ahnte es damals noch nicht einmal 
Was wären wir ohne ihn ? Mac user???.... Grauenhafte vorstellung... ich sitz gerade zwangsweiße an einem und komm mal gar nicht damit zurecht...ich will meine rechte maustaste wieder haben -.-


----------



## TankCommander (25. April 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> The Fighters *.*
> Rambo 1-4
> Rocky 1-5


 
Was ist mit Rocky 6 ?

Der ist wohl Welten besser als Rocky 5


----------



## Memphys (26. April 2011)

Tucker and Dale vs. Evil, ganz eindeutig. Darüber kann man sich einfach nur abrollen, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das nicht wirklich mal ne Horrorfilm-B-Produktion sein sollte. Allein die Szene wo die Jugendlichen angreifen wollen


----------



## Brut (27. April 2011)

Alien 1-4
Leon der Profi
Inception
Scarface
Casino
Gladiator
SAW 1
Departed
...


----------



## Dustin91 (27. April 2011)

Ich füge bei mir noch Restrepo hinzu.


----------



## Vaykir (27. April 2011)

Inception und Gladiator!


----------



## HIrNI (27. April 2011)

Jarhead
Blood Diamant
Full Metal Jacket
Platoon
Black Hawk Down
Battle of Haditha 

etc.


----------



## moe (1. Mai 2011)

Machete und R.E.D. Beide letzte Woche gesehen. Klasse Filme!


----------



## rehacomp (5. Mai 2011)

Nemesis 1-4

Die hab ich nur auf Laserdisc, hätte diese auch gern als DVD oder BR.
Jeden guten alten Film gibts auf dvd und BR, nur diesen nicht


----------



## WhizZLe (5. Mai 2011)

Da hab ich auch einige die ich nicht mehr missen möchte:

Save the Green Planet
Oldboy
Stargate Directors Cut
Mike Mendez Killers
Nothing
Silent Hill
Indiana Jones 1-4
Dark Knight
Sieben
Tremors 1-4
Paranormal Activity 1 & 2


----------



## Zed3D (5. Mai 2011)

Snatch 
Bube, Dame, König, GrAS
Interview mit einem Vampire
Bourne triologie
Sleepy Hollow
American Psycho
Fight Club
Transformers 
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Cowboy Bebop
Trigun


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. Mai 2011)

INCEPTION, sehr guter Film, wenn mans kapiert


----------



## Lappa (10. Mai 2011)

Star Wars alle Teile
Matrix
Snatch
Fight Club 18er Version
Blade alle Teile 18er Version


----------



## Westfale_09 (10. Mai 2011)

Gibt viele:

Inception
Public Enemies
Fast & Furios alle Teile
Beverly Hills Cop Collection
Rush Hour Collectio
Taxi Quadrologie
The Rock
Punisher
RED
Die Etwas anderen Cops
Bad Boys I & II


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (10. Mai 2011)

Das Schweigen der Lämmer
Matrix
Terminator 1 & 2
Forrest Gump
Das Verschwinden der Haruhi Suzumiya
Ghost in the Shell 1 & 2
Bladerunner


----------



## debalz (10. Mai 2011)

Bang Boom Bang - deutsches Kino in Bestform


----------



## Rinkadink (19. Mai 2011)

Lost in Translation, Enter the Void (nicht nüchtern) und LA Crash


----------



## s|n|s (19. Mai 2011)

Die neun Pforten
Memento
 *We Feed the World: Essen Global (2005)*


----------



## city_cobra (30. Mai 2011)

I saw the Devil - sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Juni 2011)

@ über mir Daumen.

Dazu kommt: Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## HAWX (5. Juni 2011)

Hangover!
Ich muss den 2. sehen


----------



## Westfale_09 (5. Juni 2011)

Der Drogenfilm? 

Der ist einfach nur geil und niveaulos  Ich hab den Sinn nicht wirklich verstanden bzw. wollte es nicht


----------



## Shadowbane (9. Juni 2011)

Rush Hour 1-3
Welcome To THe Jungle

Scrubs Staffel 1-8
KingOfQUeens 1-9

ach es gibt soviele coole FIlme


----------



## Evilich (10. Juni 2011)

Ohh... Es gibt so viele Filme, die nirgendwo fehlen dürfen. Robert Rodriguez und Quentin Tarantino komplett... Spy Kids vielleicht mal ausgenommen. ^^ Mit Ridley Scott macht man auch fast nie einen gravierenden Fehler. Königreich der Himmel und Gladiator haben auf jeden Fall Gänsehautfaktor. Fehlen darf auf keinen Fall Christopher Nolan! Die Batman- Filme, Memento und Inception haben mich schwer beeindruckt.


----------



## eXitus64 (15. Juni 2011)

Band of Brothers - Wir waren wie Brüder
Corpse Bride


----------



## wuschi (2. Juli 2011)

american history x

layer cake
englische filme wie:bube dame könig gras ;this is england;bronson..usw


----------



## Colonia (2. Juli 2011)

Inception 
Avatar
Hangover

Das wären welche, die mir auf Anhieb einfallen.


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Hangover 1&2, Starwars 1-6, Herr der Ringe 1-3


----------



## Knäcke (4. Juli 2011)

Das Boot
Ben Hur
Meuterei auf der Bounty
Matrix 1
Star Wars IV-VI
Herr der Ringe
Alles von Tarantino
El Mariachi
Desperado 
Gladiator
Der blutige Pfad Gottes
Life of Brian
Ritter der Kokosnuss
Die glorreichen 7
Memento
Starship Troopers
Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod
Hängt ihn höher
Des Königs Admiral
Quiqley der Australier
Schlacht um Midway
...


----------



## RedC (4. August 2011)

Matrix
Blade 1- und auch nur teil 1...
Scarface
Blue harvest 
Big Trouble in little China .
Jeglicher Leslie Nielsen Film - R.I.P.
Hot Shots!
Grindhouse


----------



## BrainChecker (22. August 2011)

Hab jetzt nicht alle 40 Seiten schnell durchgelesen, aber mein relativ unbekannter (unter Freunden) Filmtipp ist _Fletchers Visionen_ (org: Conspiration Theory)....


----------



## Oromus (23. August 2011)

Das Boot
Matrix 1 - 3
Star Wars IV-VI
Herr der Ringe
Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod
Blade 
James Bond Reihe​


----------



## tippischlippi (23. August 2011)

Auf keinen Fall "Funny Games"


----------



## Sod (30. August 2011)

Avatar 
Good Fellas
Forrest Gump
alle Filme von Christopher Nolan


----------



## Captainchaotika (31. August 2011)

Alle startrek Filme
Alle James Bond Filme
Die unglaubliche reise im total verrücktem Flugzeug  
Fluch der Karibik 1
Matrix1
Forrest gump
Austin Powers
Herr der Ringe 1-3


----------



## arslanpower (3. September 2011)

Avatar 
Fast Five


----------



## Matthes11 (4. September 2011)

Planet der Affen (Die alten Teile)
Alien 1 - 4
The Descent


----------



## King_Sony (5. September 2011)

Alle Bud Spencer und Terence Hill "Komödien"(also nicht die richtigen Western von gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz früher)
Gesetz der Rache
Sherlock Holmes
Iron Man
Shooter
Crank I + II
Book of Eli

Die Begründung ist im Grunde immer die Gleiche: Gute Story, Genial umgesetzt, coole Schauspieler


----------



## exa (6. September 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Alle Bud Spencer und Terence Hill "Komödien"(also nicht die richtigen Western von gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz früher)
> Gesetz der Rache
> Sherlock Holmes
> Iron Man
> ...



Deine begründung passt aber so gar nicht auf Crank 2


----------



## AeroX (6. September 2011)

exa schrieb:
			
		

> Deine begründung passt aber so gar nicht auf Crank 2



Aber coole Schauspieler schon  Aber nur wegen Jason stetham


----------



## PommesmannXXL (8. September 2011)

Sin City
Transformers I-III
Crank I-II
Death Race
Transporter I
Pulp Fiction
Planet Terror
Star Wars


Ich steh halt so auf Hirn-aus-Glotze-an  (ausser Star Wars)


----------



## Westfale_09 (8. September 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Aber coole Schauspieler schon  Aber nur wegen Jason stetham


 
Der Gute Mann heißt aber Jason St*a*tham


----------



## EnergyCross (8. September 2011)

Sin City


----------



## blackfire2 (11. September 2011)

Planet der Affen + Neuverfilmung (Warte auf Teil2 wenns den auf Bluray gibt)


----------



## skdiggy (11. September 2011)

Lord of War
Black hawk down
Prison break (ich weis das es kein film ist )
Undisputed 2-3
Bad Boys 1-2
Lethal Weapon 1-4
Gamer 
ich könnt die liste ewig weiterführen


----------



## Charlie Harper (13. September 2011)

Ein kleiner Auszug aus meiner Liste:

Full Metal Jacket
Apocalypse Now (Redux)
Platoon
Dirty Harry 1-5
Für eine Handvoll Dollar
Für ein paar Dollar mehr
Zwei glorreiche Halunken
Hängt Ihn höher
Ein Fressen für die Geier
Der Texaner
Der Mann der niemals aufgibt
Der Wolf hetzt die Meute
Pale Rider
Erbarmungslos
Gran Torino
Der Gehetzte der Sierra Madre
Von Mann zu Mann
Der Tod ritt dienstags
Die letzte Rechnung zahlst du selbst
Sabata
Sabata kehrt zurück
Barquero
Drei Vaterunser für vier Halunken
Die glorreichen Sieben
Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod
Ein Mann sieht Rot
Die Hard 1-4
Pulp Fiction
12 Monkeys
Der Schakal
Taxi Driver
Es war einmal in Amerika
Good Fellas 
Heat
Cop Land
Reservoir Dogs
Kill Bill Volume 1&2
True Romance
Made of Steel
Rambo 1-4
Star Wars I-VI
Der Herr der Ringe 1-3


----------



## crazzzy85 (17. September 2011)

Pulp Fiction darf nicht fehlen ist ein richtiger Kultfilm, ebenso Nur noch 60 Sekunden


----------



## nukey (20. September 2011)

The Green Mile
Gesetz der Rache
96 Hours

Auch wenn man die Liste ewig weiterführen kann - das sind eigtl. so meine Filme die ich immer wieder gucken kann


----------



## pibels94 (5. Oktober 2011)

The News Movie, ich kann ihn nicht oft genug sehen


----------



## Fexzz (5. Oktober 2011)

Die Verurteilten
Man from Earth
Die 12 Geschworenen
Gesetz der Rache
Die Matrix


----------



## Deimos (5. Oktober 2011)

Wurden schon viele genannt, dennoch hier mal ein Auszug von mir:

- Very Bad Things
- Pulp Fiction
- Full Metal Jacket
- Reservoir Dogs
- The Big Lebowski
- Inglorious Basterds
- Amélie
- Fargo
- Star Wars I-VI
- LOTR
- Jurassic Park I-III (ich steh auf Dinos )
- Devil's Rejects
- 28 Days/Weeks later
- Zombieland

uvm.


----------



## Lan_Party (9. November 2011)

Auf jedenfall "The Fighters" der 2. wird morgen geguckt aber ich kann sagen der Film ist bis jetzt einer der besten Filme überhaupt!!!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (10. November 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jedenfall "The Fighters" der 2. wird morgen geguckt aber ich kann sagen der Film ist bis jetzt einer der besten Filme überhaupt!!!



Der 2. Ist net ganz so gut.
War aber auch fast klar.

Ansonsten empfehle ich noch Jarhead.


----------



## pibels94 (10. November 2011)

Rock'n'Rolla
Sherlock Holmes (einfach genial)
SWAT


----------



## 1975jassi (13. November 2011)

The Big Lebowski


----------



## AeroX (13. November 2011)

Inglourious basterds  (oder wie auch immer das geschrieben wird)


----------



## jobo (13. November 2011)

Stargate 
2012


----------



## Da_Obst (13. November 2011)

Die Fabelhafte Welt der Amelie
Die Tür
Tron
Blade Runner
Matrix - Da freu ich mich schon auf die nächsten Teile, sollten sie kommen


----------



## Lan_Party (13. November 2011)

Leon - Der Profi ist auch ein echt schöner Film.


----------



## Patze93 (14. November 2011)

Eurotrip  und Avatar


----------



## pibels94 (15. November 2011)

gestern wieder geschaut: Ali G, einfach gut


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. November 2011)

HdR
Matrix
Machete
Stirb Langsam 1-4
Transformers 1-3
300
Inception
Rambo


----------



## Hampti (15. November 2011)

Independance Day ist absoluter Pfilcihfilm für mich.


----------



## Sasori (18. November 2011)

Constantine
Cloverfield
FF VII Advent Children
Paranormal Activity 1-3 (Wen der 3er dann auf DVD is)


----------



## AbsolutStorm (18. November 2011)

Alle Paranormal Activity Teile  einfach geil xD


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. November 2011)

Matrix 1
Herr der Ringe
Star Wars 4-6
Apocalypse Now
Inception
Leben des Brian & Ritter der Kokusnuss


----------



## HIrNI (23. November 2011)

Platoon
Apocalypse Now
Blood Diamont
Flag of our Fathers
etc.^^


----------



## jjxxs (24. November 2011)

viele tarantino filme (reservoir dogs, pulp fiction, jacky brown..)
born trilogie
herr der ringe
children of men


----------



## SiL0 (6. Dezember 2011)

Lucky # Slevin

ein Film, der so unvorhersehbar ist.
Ich fand den einfach genial


----------



## Micha77 (6. Dezember 2011)

Menace II Society.
Boyz n The Hood


----------



## totwart22 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ohh ja auf jeden Fall Lucky Number slevin

Und

Der blutige Pfad gottes


----------



## Rixx (23. Dezember 2011)

The Dark Knight
  Interception
  und natürlich 300


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2011)

Stars Wars 1-6
Matrix Trilogie
Herr Der Ringe Trilogie
Terminator 1-4
Alien 1-4
Predator 1
Pulp Fiction
From Dusk till dawn
Einer flog über das Kuckucksnest
Shining
2001
The Abyss
Avatar
Forest Gump
Rocky 1-5
Rambo 1
Blade Runner
Fight Club
Lost Highway
Schindlers Liste
Der Soldat James Ryan
Indiana Jones 1-4
Independence Day
Event Horizon
Stirb langsam 1-4
Green Mile
Hellboy 1-2
Robocop 1
Die durch die Hölle gehen

nur am ein paar zu nennen welche mir gerade so einfallen.


----------



## NotAnExit (28. Dezember 2011)

Aus unserer Sammlung hebe ich mal ein paar Perlen hervor:

Psycho (der Grundstein für ein ganzes Genre)
Casablanca (sollte man einfach mal gesehen haben)
Der Exorzist (krass, vor allem, wenn man das Erscheinungsjahr bedenkt)
Es (Tim Curry als Pennywise ist grandios)
300 (pure Bildgewalt)
96 Hours (pures Adrenalin und ein verdammt guter Liam Neeson)
John Rambo (so derb, dass er schon wieder gut ist)
Mirrors (einer der besten Horrorfilme der letzten Jahre)
alle Harry Potter (ich mag die Reihe einfach)
Running Scared (Geheimtipp)
From Dusk till Dawn
Dawn of the Dead (das Remake)


----------



## nick9999 (1. Januar 2012)

Matrix
Herr der Ringe 
Harry Potter (Die letzen sind aber nit so super)
Star Wars
24


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (5. Januar 2012)

* - Black Hawk Down
 - Der Soldat James Ryan
 - Apokalypse Now
 - Full Metall Jacket
 - The Hurtlocker
 - Tränen der Sonne*

Sonstige Klassiker die schon mehrfach gennant wurden


----------



## Gamer090 (17. März 2012)

Gladiator, hat einfach gute Geschichte und die Schauspieler spielen ihre Rolle gut.

Sin City, nihct was für jeden da es dort schon etwas Hörter zu geht. Auch in der geschnittenen Version ist es nicht gerade ein Harmloser Film, da sieht man einfach fast alles, also alles an Gewalt und Verletzungen. Die Geschichten sind gut erzählt und auch wenn im Film mehrere vorkommen, den Faden habe ich nie verloren.

Matrix-Trilogie, gute GHeschichte nur die Effekte sind nicht sehr imposant aber trotzdem gute Unterhalzung und gute Geschichte. Habe sogar die 10DVD Edition 

Death Race, Gute Action und Effekte, Geschichte kedoch nicht so der Hammer aber die Effekte und die Hübsche Frauen lassen einen darüber hinweg sehen 

Departed, ein Gangster bei der Plizei und ein Polizist unbemerkt bei der Diebesbande. Klingt am Anfang langweilig ist es aber auf keinen Fall.

Schuh des Manitou, der ganze Film ist witzig aber bei der Szene als Winnetouch das rosa Hasen Kostüm anhate konnte ich nicht mehr aufhören zu lachen ist einfach der Hammer der Film 

(T)Raumschiff Surprise, auch witziger Film jedoch finde ich ich das Michael Herbig bei Schuh des Manitou es besser gemacht hat.

Riddick, Gute Action und die Effekte sind ganz ok. Die Geschichte ist auch nicht der Hammer aber im ganzem ein guter Film.

Pitch Black, einfach guter Film und besonders als die Gruppe in  der Dunkelheit ist wirds spannend, man sieht nicht alle der Monster und immer wieder versuchen die anzugreifen und zwar bevor man die sieht.

König der Löwen Trilogie, alle 3 sind gute Filme obwohl der 3. sit eher eine Erzählung von den beisen anderen. Die Musik ist einfach super und ale 3 Filem besonders der erste ist ein Meisterwerk von Disney den könnte ich mir immer wieder ansehen.
Inception, habe ich sogar im Kino gesehen. Geschichte manchmal etwas verwirrend aber mit den Efffekten zusammen die gut gelungen sind toller Film.

Garfield 1+2, Diesen frechen Kater muss man einfach gern haben. Wer jedoch Garfield zu Hause hat muss 3 Dinge immer da haben, Fernseher, Sessel und Lasagne


----------



## sn@ke (1. Mai 2012)

*Marvel's The Avengers, hat mir sehr gut gefallen 
*


----------



## pibels94 (2. Mai 2012)

neu dazu gekommen: alle 4 Teile von Taxi


----------



## Lightfire (2. Mai 2012)

Bachelor Party - Die wüste Fete   .............. Der Kultstreifen schlecht hin (nicht die geschnitten Fassung)


----------



## WeaponPharmacy (11. Mai 2012)

*Action & Effekt:*

Fast & Furious Collection
The Dark Knight
Vier Brüder
Gladiator
96.Hours
2012
Apocalypto
KingKong
Avatar
Iron Man 1&2
Drive
Ghetto Gangz 1&2
John Rambo 2008
Lord of War 
Nur noch 60 Sekunden
Ohne Limit
Shooter
Spiel mit der Angst
The Fighter
The Fighting
Fighters
Todeszug nach Yuma
Transformers 1
Trespass
Undisputed 1&2&3
Unknown Identity
Unleashed
Walking Tall
Warrior
Yamakasi 1&2


*Komödie:*

Stiefbruder
Guess Who
30 Minuten oder weniger
Hangover 1&2
Lottery Ticket
Meine Frau, unsere Kinder und ich
So High

*Klassika:*

Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod
Es war einmal in Amerika
Der Pate
Comeback
Scarface
Wie ein wilder Stier


*Nachdenkliche:*

Gespräche mit Gott
Cast Away
Das Glücksprinzip
Der mit dem Wolf tanzt 
Hinter dem Horizont 
Peaceful Warrior
Stadt der Engel
Rendezvous mit Joe Black
Blind Side
Buried.Lebend.begraben
Dschungelkind
Good Will Hunting
Gran Torino
The Tree of Life
Ziemlich beste Freunde

*Abenteuer:*

Blood Diamond
City of God
Into the Blue
Fluch der Karibik Collection

*Oldschool:*

Boyz n the Hood - Jungs im Viertel
Menace II Society
Training Day

*Da fehlen noch paar, aber die Filme hier fallen mir gerade so ein.*


----------

